# Rosa López sobrevive económicamente gracias a la aportación de sus fans: "Tengo gente que paga 4,99 euros"



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2022)

En el difícil mundo de la música, Rosa López no ha dejado de trabajar. Desde que se diera a conocer gracias a la inolvidable primera edición de Operación Triunfo, hace ahora 20 años, en la que resultó ganadora, la de Granada acudió a Eurovisión y ha lanzado varios trabajos al mercado.

Sin embargo, ella misma ha reconocido en alguna ocasión que su carrera ha sufrido altibajos y nunca ha terminado de despegar. Desde 2012 no ha sacado ningún disco y ahora solo lanza sencillos sueltos. Y, encima, con una pandemia de por medio.

Por eso, no es de extrañar que la economía de Rosa se haya resentido. Hace unos meses admitió que tuvo que vender su antigua casa y su BMW para pasar a vivir en un pequeño piso del que sigue pagando la hipoteca.

Ahora, además, ha reconocido que sobrevive económicamente con la ayuda de sus fans. "Tengo una comunidad privada en Facebook con gente que paga 4,99 euros para ayudarme a ser artista independiente. Eso, realmente, parece que no, pero me ayuda muchísimo. No hay trabajo, no hay conciertos. Y, aunque tuviera trabajo, eso es una gran ayuda. A mí no me gusta hablar de dinero, me gusta hablar de valores, pero las facturas hay que pagarlas todos", asegura la cantante en una entrevista a Fórmula TV.

"A mí no me gusta hablar de dinero, me gusta hablar de valores, pero las facturas hay que pagarlas todos"
"En los próximos Operación Triunfo deberían enseñar qué es una factura o una empresa", dice sobre su preparación en la Academia más famosa de España.

Precisamente, también habla sobre uno de los compañeros que conoció allí hace dos décadas: "Estoy componiendo una canción para grabarla con David Bisbal, pero sé que es ponerle en un aprieto".









Rosa López sobrevive económicamente gracias a la aportación de sus fans: "Tengo gente que paga 4,99 euros"


En el difícil mundo de la música, Rosa López no ha dejado de trabajar. Desde que se diera a conocer gracias a la inolvidable primera edición de Operación Triunfo, hace ahora 20 años, en la que resultó ganadora, la de Granada acudió a Eurovisión y ha lanzado varios trabajos al mercado.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## cohynetes (10 Feb 2022)

jajajajja 

La miseria de Caracas

Haz que pase


----------



## Don Redondón (10 Feb 2022)

esta ya ejerce, al tiempo las demás.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Feb 2022)

No he encontrado video de roza llorando en la final de eurobision donde se puso a decir _ke biba hezpaña _en bucle.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Feb 2022)

ha abierto un onlyfans?


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2022)

Que pida paguita al gobierno que tanto apoya a sus artistas.


----------



## Saludable-13 (10 Feb 2022)

Los de OT1 se forraron, alguno comentó que ganó sobre el millón de euros sólo con OT1. Se lo habrá pulido la Rosa López.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Feb 2022)

Siempre puede volver a vender pollos ¿o no le parece suficientemente digno a su majestad?


----------



## Albion (10 Feb 2022)

Vale, ahora que diga en qué se gastó todo el dinero que ganó en su momento.


----------



## Shudra (10 Feb 2022)

"No hay trabajo de lo mío, que es cantar y vivir del cuento, y no pienso poner a trabajar de otra cosa porque en la vida he pegado clavo".


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

Falta gente para trabajar en el almacén que tengo al lado. Si está interesada que avise y se olvide de pedir limosna por RRSS


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> *Falta gente para trabajar en el almacén que tengo al lado*. Si está interesada que avise y se olvide de pedir limosna por RRSS




Tampoco exageremos, lo de que falta gente para trabajar en este país sólo se lo cree Pedro Sánchez. Sobra mano de obra por todos los lados.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Puedo asegurar que esta chica pasar por operacion triunfo LE HA JODIDO LA.VIDA TOTALMENTE


----------



## Coln (10 Feb 2022)

Que se busque un trabajo...


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

Esta era la sebosa que no sabía ni escribir y casi ni hablar? Pues si ella es lerda imagínate sus fans.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Feb 2022)

Que se ponga a fregar a escaleras o a trabajar empaquetando fruta. No entiendo dónde está el problema.


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Feb 2022)

Es un ejemplo más de la maldición de los ganadores del cotarro ese.... paradójicamente los que han triunfado han sido los que precisamente no ganaron (Bisbal, Bustamante, Mai Meneses, la "Poyeya", la del flequillo, etc.) y la confirmación de que en ese mundillo la IMAGEN (y la cabeza, ser estar, "vender" marcas) lo es TODO, la voz casi es lo de menos... y es una pena porque otra cosa no, pero la "Roza de Ez-paña" tiene una voz tremenda....


----------



## DEEP (10 Feb 2022)

Tener que vender el BMW es la peor desgracia que le podía pasar.
Miseria absoluta.


----------



## XRL (10 Feb 2022)

a doblar el lomo,así de paso adelgaza


----------



## el ganador (10 Feb 2022)

4,99€ cifra patética para una donación


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Feb 2022)

Estoy por suscribirme yo también y pagar los 5 euros al mes

Lo que sea, antes de que se abra un onlyfans


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tampoco exageremos, lo de que falta gente para trabajar en este país sólo se lo cree Pedro Sánchez. Sobra mano de obra por todos los lados.



Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.


----------



## alfamadrid (10 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En el difícil mundo de la música, Rosa López no ha dejado de trabajar. Desde que se diera a conocer gracias a la inolvidable primera edición de Operación Triunfo, hace ahora 20 años, en la que resultó ganadora, la de Granada acudió a Eurovisión y ha lanzado varios trabajos al mercado.
> 
> Sin embargo, ella misma ha reconocido en alguna ocasión que su carrera ha sufrido altibajos y nunca ha terminado de despegar. Desde 2012 no ha sacado ningún disco y ahora solo lanza sencillos sueltos. Y, encima, con una pandemia de por medio.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas : David Bisbal no va a cantar contigo porque es bajar su imagen y porque su discográfica no lo va a permitir y lo más importante : siempre te quedará enseñar las tetas en Only fans y sabemos que tarde o temprano pasarás por el aro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Feb 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> 4,99€ cifra patética para una donación



Igual es mensual...


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> 4,99€ cifra patética para una donación



Te sorprendería la cantidad de dinero que se puede hacer con $1 en patreon. Ya los que donan $5 se les trata como clientes VIP.

Tacita a tacita lo llamaban.


----------



## el ganador (10 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Te sorprendería la cantidad de dinero que se puede hacer con $1 en patreon. Ya los que donan $5 se les trata como clientes VIP.
> 
> Tacita a tacita lo llamaban.



Pues eso sí, pero no 0,99, ni 4,99


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (10 Feb 2022)

El problema es el acento que tiene, que no vale para salir en la tele. De otra manera podría haberse metido a verdulera/tertuliana en un programa de telemierda de esos que tanto abundan, y tener la vida resuelta.


----------



## Gorkako (10 Feb 2022)

Puede probar a hacer algo musicalmente decente


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.



No te creo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (10 Feb 2022)

un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho tiempo juntos,tiene pocas luces ella y su entorno,si quiere vivir de cantar, que se metiera en una buena orquesta a hacer bolos,por que no creo que saque un disco potable,hay mucha competencia como en todo y sobre todo mas jóvenes,guapas y dispuestas a arrodillarse con tal de catar fama y dinero


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No te creo.



Es lo que me traslada el jefe de almacén con quién tengo buena relación. Ellos trabajan con ETT y al año te hacen de empresa si funcionas bien.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (10 Feb 2022)

sin glamour, hay muchas escaleras que limpiar y abuelos que cuidar...


----------



## John Connor (10 Feb 2022)

Yo la verdad es que nunca entendi cual era el target de publico al que iba dirigido esta mujer.


----------



## Fondomarino (10 Feb 2022)

Pues no tiene jeta la Rosa de un día. "Estoy componiendo una canción para Bisbal, pero sé que es meterle en un compromiso". 

Vivir de la caridad de fans descerebradas no da para mucho. Es mejor el chantaje emocional a Bisbal que es millonario y puede quitarle más pasta.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Es lo que me traslada el jefe de almacén con quién tengo buena relación. Ellos trabajan con ETT y al año te hacen de empresa si funcionas bien.



Ese sueldo en almacén será en cámara frigorífica y con plus por manejo de máquina trilateral o retráctil.


----------



## Lukatovic (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.



2000€ un mozo de almacén? venga ya!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Feb 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> 2000€ un mozo de almacén? venga ya!



Sí, por ett sí. A ver si te crees que dentro de la categoría mozo de almacén sólo es tirar de cajas.
Depende del convenio sectorial y la empresa pero es más que factible


----------



## Demi Grante (10 Feb 2022)

Rosa cantaba muy bien, pero ganó porque daba pena.L.os que tenían carisma son los que han podido vivir de la música, Bisbal, Bustamante y Chenoa. El resto a sobrevivir, a volver a las orquestas o a dedicarse a otra cosa.

Si no vales, no vales. No me dan pena quienes derrocharon su dinero pensando que iban a estar viviendo del cuento para siempre.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Feb 2022)

Por curiosidad, cuales son tus "otros personajes" porque este estilo de escritura me suena. Deberias esforzarte mas y personalizarlos mejor.


----------



## Saco de papas (10 Feb 2022)

que monte una viogen falsa, funciona de maravilla...

paguita y a vivir!


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> 2000€ un mozo de almacén? venga ya!



Carretillero. En Amazon e Inditex los sueldos de mozo no estaban mal tampoco, de carretillero ni idea.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En el difícil mundo de la música, Rosa López no ha dejado de trabajar. Desde que se diera a conocer gracias a la inolvidable primera edición de Operación Triunfo, hace ahora 20 años, en la que resultó ganadora, la de Granada acudió a Eurovisión y ha lanzado varios trabajos al mercado.
> 
> Sin embargo, ella misma ha reconocido en alguna ocasión que su carrera ha sufrido altibajos y nunca ha terminado de despegar. Desde 2012 no ha sacado ningún disco y ahora solo lanza sencillos sueltos. Y, encima, con una pandemia de por medio.
> 
> ...



Vivir de la caridad a base de imbéciles.

Hace bien


----------



## Canario (10 Feb 2022)

Esa tia con todo el dinero que ha ganado podría estar sin trabajar, probablemente se pulió todo el dinero en lujos, en un chalet de 1 millon de euros y en bolsos y cochazos.. si hubiera tenido cabeza hubiera invertido en ladrillo aunque sea 5 o 6 pisitos (ya lo se es lo tipido del español palillero pero da dinero) y al menos podría vivir de las rentas, de algunos royaltis de sus discos y de algún bolo que le saliera pero por lo menos.

Nunca triunfo porque cantaba musica de viejo, y ademas era gorda y fea.. adelgazo.. y siguio siendo fea..


----------



## Guillotin (10 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Que se ponga a fregar a escaleras o a trabajar empaquetando fruta. No entiendo dónde está el problema.



Tomo nota de esta frase.


----------



## casaire (10 Feb 2022)

Yo núnca entendí a esta chica................... Lo digo por el acento granaíno...... Núnca la entendí. No sé que decía , ni que cantaba , ni que pide...No la entiendo.


----------



## sada (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.



coño de qué es ese almacén y dónde?


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2022)

Esta tía tenía buena voz, que se hubiese ido a Hispanoamérica cómo hicieron en su día otros cantantes a los que en España no hacían ni puto caso y triunfaron así, pero no, es más fácil abrirse una cuenta en el Facebook y no salir de tu pueblo.


----------



## Chaini (10 Feb 2022)

Si acepta ese dinero en vez de echar currículums, es que no tiene vergüenza


----------



## elena francis (10 Feb 2022)

Pues a mi me da penilla.


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho tiempo juntos,tiene pocas luces ella y su entorno,si quiere vivir de cantar, que se metiera en una buena orquesta a hacer bolos,por que no creo que saque un disco potable,hay mucha competencia como en todo y sobre todo mas jóvenes,guapas y dispuestas a arrodillarse con tal de catar fama y dinero



A parte es que en España la canción melódica está muerta desde hace 10 años, hoy día los jóvenes y jóvenas escuchan trap y no se qué mierdas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ha abierto un onlyfans?



2, en uno no cabe


----------



## DEEP (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.



Increíble, falta mucha hambre por pasar.


----------



## Archibald (10 Feb 2022)

Esta gorda cateta hubiera sido feliz en un matrimonio tradicional dedicada a su casa o a algún trabajo ligero de baja cualificación. Pero las ganas de protagonismo, la Tv y el sosialismo le han jodido la vida. Que lo disfrute.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (10 Feb 2022)

Europe livin a celebreision, celebreision


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> coño de qué es ese almacén y dónde?



De material médico, en Alcalá de Henares. No se con que ETT trabajan pero puedo preguntar.


----------



## leiro (10 Feb 2022)

Claro ejemplo de que el que no vale, no vale


----------



## maggneto (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (10 Feb 2022)

A ejerceeer


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Feb 2022)

La chica esta era carne de cañón desde el minuto uno.
Una chica de pueblo, cateta hasta decir basta, sin casi saber hablar (ha aprendido, y ole por ella), sin tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo, sin haber salido en su vida de casa de sus padres. Sin la menor teoría musical, sin la más mínima cultura musical (lo más que habría escuchado serían casettes de los chunguitos o camela..., con un entorno familiar y de amistades clavados a ella o aún más catetos...

Pero con una voz magnífica.

Pues pasó lo que tenía que pasar. Que nunca ha tenido un nicho de mercado definido ni un estilo propio ni ha triunfado nunca porque no tiene ni puta idea de música y no sabe si lo que canta es bueno, malo o mediopensionista.

Demasiada pasta ha ganado este chica. Se la ha pulido toda, obviamente. Como buena cateta, se habrá comprado un casoplón en La Moraleja, un coche de lujo (que no conducirá ella) y habrá comprado mogollón de movidas para amigos y familiares.


----------



## aris (10 Feb 2022)

Entiendo que es duro aceptar que de lo que te gusta no se puede vivir y tienes que aceptar que tienes que trabajar de otra cosa; alguien de su entorno le tiene que decir: "mira Rosa, de cantar no puedes vivir, no te da para más,...." y de ahí aceptar un trabajo que esté relacionado con la música, ya sea en una academia, en una discográfica, o de lo que sea. 

Cuanto más tarde en darse cuenta y reaccionar será peor.

Otro tema es cómo ha gestionado el dinero que ha ganado desde OT1 hasta ahora; como ya han dicho, todos los triunfitos ganaron muchísimo dinero, con lo que no se les puede considerar juguetes rotos de la televisión. De hecho, siguen ganando dinero porque tienen parte de la propiedad de los derechos de muchas canciones de esa edición, por ejemplo, "mi música es tu voz" que a día de hoy sigue generando ingresos, se reparten un 2,40% por cada triunfito menos dos que tenían un poco más.

No puedo sentir empatía por gente que ha ganado mucho y no ha gestionado bien esas ganancias, por mucho acento que tengan.


----------



## Knight who says ni (10 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> "No hay trabajo de lo mío, que es cantar y vivir del cuento, y no pienso poner a trabajar de otra cosa porque en la vida he pegado clavo".



Venía a decir eso mismo.. en la tele dicen que faltan camareros.


----------



## f700b (10 Feb 2022)

Si gano pasta y no supo administrarla ese es su problema


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2022)

*" *Rosa López* sobrevive... **"*

fin del hilo...y hasta info en exceso.


----------



## louis.gara (10 Feb 2022)

A tu lado me siento seguro, si me pagas sino tengo que se enseñar la ubre.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La chica esta era carne de cañón desde el minuto uno.
> Una chica de pueblo, cateta hasta decir basta, sin casi saber hablar (ha aprendido, y ole por ella), sin tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo, sin haber salido en su vida de casa de sus padres. Sin la menor teoría musical, sin la más mínima cultura musical (lo más que habría escuchado serían casettes de los chunguitos o camela..., con un entorno familiar y de amistades clavados a ella o aún más catetos...
> 
> Pero con una voz magnífica.
> ...



Poco hay que añadir a esto.

Por eso siempre es importante tener a un cabrón (o cabrona) cerca que te baje los pies al suelo. Alguien debió decirle (y ella asumirlo) que este momento llegaría inevitablemente y que la vida de Madonna y el público de Marta Sánchez no iban a durar siempre.

Comercialmente, Rosa no aporta nada que no esté ya en cualquier orquesta de verbena, por mucho talento que tenga. Que lo tiene. Y me cae bien.

Pero esto es un putiferio comercial guste o no, me duele en el alma decir que la yeni de Rosalía se lo monta mejor en ese sentido al aportar mierdas nuevas. Son caca, sí, pero son nuevas. Pero claro, el público gayer es limitado, no hay hueco ni tiempo para todos


----------



## bsnas (10 Feb 2022)

20 años cuanto tiempo... recuerdo que cuando estaba OT1 fui a una discoteca tipica de pachangueo y acabe viendo a unas chorteens de mi pueblo, pues habia una que conocia y a la que le tire la caña sin exito que pego un cambiazo y era clavada a Rosa en ese momento, tanto por el pelo como la gordura, pues no se me ocurrio otra cosa que decirle todo borracho que se parecia a Rosa en bucle jajajaja, las amigas se me quedaron mirando con cara de asco, hoy habria sido una agresion machista... pero joder, es que era clavada la hija de puta.



casaire dijo:


> Yo núnca entendí a esta chica................... Lo digo por el acento granaíno...... Núnca la entendí. No sé que decía , ni que cantaba , ni que pide...No la entiendo.



Era algo raro, porque no se le entendia una mierda al hablar, pero cuando cantaba se le entendia mas o menos bien.


----------



## ray merryman (10 Feb 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Los de OT1 se forraron, alguno comentó que ganó sobre el millón de euros sólo con OT1. Se lo habrá pulido la Rosa López.



Habian muchos como el caso de rosa que eran auténticos "paletos" de pueblo cuyos mánagers y demás estafaron sin compasión.
Otros se lo gastaron por la tocha.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Puede probar a hacer algo musicalmente decente



¿Componer algo...?
Venga tio... no seas tan cruel.


----------



## HarryHeller (10 Feb 2022)

Noticia nostalgia, en plan "qué fue de...". 

Por lo demás, lo que viene a decir es que esta señora es una persona normal, que se busca la vida como los demás. Tenía sus ilusiones, pero la vida no es una película de Disney, a menudo no consigues lo que sueñas, o te tienes que adaptar a lo que hay. Trata de vivir de cantar, y los que están dispuestos a pagarle por ello escasean. Supongo que se habrá planteado si dejarlo y buscar trabajo en otra actividad. Ella sabrá. Siempre podrá seguir cantando en su tiempo libre, como tantos miles de personas que tienen pasiones que desarrollan o practican en su tiempo libre, sin que nadie les pague por ello. O, tendrá que valorar si puede vivir con poco y seguir en esta línea que lleva ahora, que es otra opción igualmente lícita, ya que parece que a cero patatero tampoco está (en cierto modo, y en la relatividad de las cosas, habrá algún cantante desconocido que hasta la envidie por tener una mínima base de fans capaces de pagar hasta 5 euros, sea por Patreon o como sea). También podría tratar de vivir de actuar en hoteles de Benidor para viajes del IMSERSO. En USA las "viejas glorias" lo hacen en Las Vegas. María Jesús, la del acordeón y Los pajaritos lo hizo. En su vida, una vida más.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2022)

La injusta ganadora de OT y de ir a Eurovisión. El ganador claro era el Bisbal.

Se ha convertido en un juguete roto. Menudo se lío cuando fue a Eurovisión con la Rosa de España.

Otra como su compi el Bustamante. Llorando que no tienen dinero. El único de ellos que ha triunfado ha sido el Bisbal


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Feb 2022)

A ver
España país de jetas y envidiosos y dar pena.
Lo q vende es dar pena.


----------



## EGO (10 Feb 2022)

Flipo como todos estos paletos acaban arruinados,cuando podrian haberse retirado jovenes y vivir una vida tranquila.


----------



## Roquete (10 Feb 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Vale, ahora que diga en qué se gastó todo el dinero que ganó en su momento.



Me juego la cabeza que se lo dio a su familia y se lo han gastado todo. Esta chica parece muy bonachona y del tipo de persona del que es fácil aprovecharse y sacarle el dinero.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

Leo a muchos que decis que los de OT1 se forraron...

¿A que llamais "forrarse"?, ¿hablais de minolles y minolles de leuros...?
Ni de coña, señores. Los de OT1, mientras fueron marionetas de la productora (Endemol creo que era), se llevaron migajas de las millonarias recaudaciones, porque eran BECARIOS... caras y/o voces bonitas de una productora pero que ni componian ni arreglaban ni producian ni interpretaban mas que lo vocal.

Ganaron dinero (los que lo ganaron...) cuando salieron de esa ratonera, se liberaron de ese contrato y se buscaron la vida por su cuenta con nuevas discograficas bajo nuevas condiciones.
Rosa no fue de las que tras salir de ahi tuviese exito y lo que pudo ganar no daba NI DE COÑA para vivir ni media vida.
Probablemente haya gastado algunas cantidades de forma absurda, quiza siendo mas prudente podria haber estirado ese dinero unos años mas, pero estaba condenada a acabar como dice estar ahora antes o despues.

No me jodais, que gente que ha ganado MUCHISIMO MAS y no ha sido demasiado despilfarradora, se ve pasandolas tiesas a los 50, 60 o 70 años.

PD: Buscando he encontrado esto...









¿Cuánto dinero ganaron los concursantes de la primera edición de Operación Triunfo?


La primera edición de Operación Triunfo fue un fenómeno televisivo que batió récords de audiencias y reactivaron el mercado musical vendiendo miles de copias de discos. Un éxito que se tradujo en grandes cantidades de dinero para los 16 participantes.




www.europafm.com





Mas o menos 1,2 millones de euros LOS FINALISTAS, Rosa incluida, ppr supuesto, pero de eso hace 20 añazos, señores, eso son 60.000 euros al año si pensamos que fuesen despyes de impuestos (si esa cifra era antes de impuestos nos quedamos con apenas 30 y pocos mil por año), ninguna barbaridad y no se puede vivir igual cuando se es famoso que cuando se es un completo desconocido. Ni se puede vivir en el mismo tipo de vivienda ni en el mismo barrio ni desplazarte igual ni vestirte de la misma forma... formas parte de un teatro y como actor que eres las 24 horas del dia, tienes gastos extra que un desconocido no tiene, aunque solo sea para mantener tu imagen publica (de la que vives o pretendes vivir).

No, señores... de alli no salio "retirado" ni uno mas alla de los "trincones" (ya me entendeis).


----------



## Woden (10 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estoy por suscribirme yo también y pagar los 5 euros al mes
> 
> Lo que sea, antes de que se abra un onlyfans



Ya se lo avrá avierto jrande


----------



## Gigatr0n (10 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo a muchos que decis que los de OT1 se forraron...
> 
> ¿A que llamais "forrarse"?, ¿hablais de minolles y minolles de leuros...?
> Ni de coña, señores. Los de OT1, mientras fueron marionetas de la productora (Endemol creo que era), se llevaron migajas de las millonarias recaudaciones, porque eran BECARIOS... caras y/o voces bonitas de una productora pero que ni componian ni arreglaban ni producian ni interpretaban mas que lo vocal.
> ...



Efestiviwonder... solamente el petardo de Bisbal fue el que tuvo suerte con el productor que lo fichó. Los demás, comiéndose las migajas que les daban los veranos de verbena.

La vaca-burra aparte de no estar físicamente en condiciones, tampoco lo estaba mentalmente y claro, así le ha pasado.


----------



## lucky starr (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.



Eso es un chollo y no lo digo en broma.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Esta tía tenía buena voz, que se hubiese ido a Hispanoamérica cómo hicieron en su día otros cantantes a los que en España no hacían ni puto caso y triunfaron así, pero no, es más fácil abrirse una cuenta en el Facebook y no salir de tu pueblo.



En hispanoamerica sospecho que eso funciona porque tienen la cultura musical que teniamos en España hace 50 años... vocalistas especializados que solo hacian eso... cantar. Ni componer ni arreglar ni producir, ni mezclar ni nada mas que poner cuerpo y voz, aparte de que se ve que les va el tema ese del chorro de voz, potencia pura.
En Europa y en España somos mas de artista que puede tener o no chorro de voz, pero que sea autor, musico... y que inspire algo con lo que dice y lo que hace, aunque sean mierdas como las de la Rosalia, pero que sean SUS MIERDAS.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Me juego la cabeza que se lo dio a su familia y se lo han gastado todo. Esta chica parece muy bonachona y del tipo de persona del que es fácil aprovecharse y sacarle el dinero.



También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer. Pero el dinero va y viene. Lo que no puede recuperar es la voz que le destrozaron. Ya lo he contado varias veces, a esta chica la exprimieron haciéndole cantar burradas a máximo rendimiento, y le inyectaban medicaciones para que pudiera cantar aún estando con las cuerdas en carne viva. Llegó un día que le petó la garganta en un concierto, la operaron (mal, seguro), y se pasó un año sin poder ni hablar. Después de eso, su voz ya nunca volvió a ser lo que había sido.

Rosa ganó el concurso pero tuvo muy mala suerte. Le estropearon la voz. Le estafaron. No tuvo a nadie que le asesorase bien. Le hicieron discos muy malos. Y todo esto siendo una chica muy sencilla, casi analfabeta, de clase social muy baja y sin la menor confianza en sí misma. Hicieron con ella lo que quisieron, que no fue nada bueno. Y sobre todo le rompieron la voz. Por eso no puede ni plantearse ser cantante de orquesta. No da. Es que no puede ganarse la vida cantando porque no puede cantar.

Pero al menos sí que tiene la suerte de inspirar un amor incondicional (que yo no llego a comprender) en muchos seguidores, la tía es aparecer en un plató y volverse la gente loca a aclamarla, la meten en cualquier concurso y es un éxito de audiencia, y la gente le vota para que lo gane también. Tiene el cariño de la gente. No sé por qué. Supongo que a muchos les resulta muy entrañable, porque es una chica muy transparente y bonachona, como dices tú. El caso es que si no llega a tener ese cariño, haría muchos años que ni se dedicaría a la música, ni nadie se acordaría de ella.

Os dejo unos vídeos comparando cómo tenía la voz en OT, y cómo tiene la voz ahora. Es doloroso, aviso.

Aquí en el OT original. El chorro de voz sale limpio, libre, pleno, ágil, da igual si no pronuncia muy bien o si tiene poco desparpajo en escena, es una buenísima voz, sana y bastante bien colocada:



Y aquí en OT 2017, no tiene potencia, no tiene agudos, le cuesta la vida, es una voz capada, que se hace nasal para que a ella le cueste menos sacarla. Desafina, le tienen que bajar en los estribillos y camuflarla entre el coro para que no se note tanto. Es un desastre total. Sobre todo en contraste con la voz angelical y perfecta de la otra chica, Amaia, que ganó esa edición. Aunque aquí Amaia tuvo que hacer las estrofas demasiado graves porque tuvieron que bajar el tono de la canción para que Rosa medio llegase a las partes altas de la canción.


Dejo aquí a Amaia cantando en un tono bueno para ella:


Volviendo a Rosa, mi conclusión es que la pobre chica bastante tiene que no se ha pegado un tiro o no se lo ha pegado a los hijos de puta que le destrozaron la voz, el único instrumento musical que no se puede cambiar cuando se rompe. No es de esos casos que cuando lees que se arruinó dices "se lo buscó". Ella nunca tuvo la oportunidad de hacer las cosas bien, le jodieron la carrera nada más empezar.


----------



## Cuncas (10 Feb 2022)

¿Está tullida para trabajar o algo? Esta no iba a tardar en conseguir un buen trabajo de cara al público; eso sí, le hace falta una cura de humildad. Billie Holiday mientras hacía historia en los clubs de jazz de noche limpiaba retretes de día.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer.



No la estafaron... ella acepto un contrato con una productora que la saco de su cortijo alpujarreño y la puso de "idolo" nacional... y obviamente esa productora no fue una ONG. Hicieron negocio... Bisbal aprovecho la inercia de puta madre, ella no.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Es porque no tiene filtro. También le dijo al presentador nuevo de OT, en directo, en el primer programa que él presentaba, que cuando se quitase el palito del culo iba a presentar el programa muy bien. Y no lo dijo a malas para nada. Es sólo que no tiene filtro.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Feb 2022)

si tuviera dos dedos de frente y hubiera estado bien asesorada, habría sido una gran dama del jazz y el soul, en vez de dedicarse al público gay. De todas formas tiene dos brazos y dos piernas, no? Pues que trabaje en vez de hacer el penas por las rrss


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (10 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No la estafaron... ella acepto un contrato con una productora que la saco de su cortijo alpujarreño y la puso de "idolo" nacional... y obviamente esa productora no fue una ONG. Hicieron negocio... Bisbal aprovecho la inercia de puta madre, ella no.



Bisbal no aprovechó nada.

Simplemente era el perfil que les encajaba a los productores para hacer de él una súper estrella internacional y forrarse.

Por eso le daban trato de favor en el concurso, a veces de formas vomitivas pisoteando a la favorita, como cuando intentaron que fuera él a Eurovisión.

Rosa, en cambio, nunca les encajó para nada comercial (que es al fin y al cabo lo que buscan esas alimañas satánicas de la industria musical), y si hubiera sido solo por eso habría sido otra Geno o Nuria Fergó…

…pero resulta que por algún extraño motivo que no se puede entender —desde la mentalidad de los productores— la chica fue un éxito masivo entre el público.

Así que había que explotar a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Y claro, estos productores de “música” NWO solo entienden el éxito de una forma: haciendo música de mierda, pienso sonoro para los cerebros de la masa.

Y eso es un estilo que ni le gustaba a la chica ni le viene bien a su voz. Pero nunca la entendieron ni la mimaron. Solo buscaron exprimir al máximo el gancho que tenía.

Y ella, como es crédula e inocente (justo lo que enganchó a la audiencia), en manos de psicópatas, ha acabado pervertida y convertida en esto:



Cuando lo que debería haber estado haciendo es este tipo de música:



Así empezó y así ha acabado


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No la estafaron... ella acepto un contrato con una productora que la saco de su cortijo alpujarreño y la puso de "idolo" nacional... y obviamente esa productora no fue una ONG. Hicieron negocio... Bisbal aprovecho la inercia de puta madre, ella no.



Le estafó un agente, al parecer, que le sacó muchísimo dinero. Pero lo peor es lo de reventarle la voz. El dinero se pierde y se recupera, pero si te joden las cuerdas vocales estás acabado. A Bisbal le tenían preparada una carrera internacional antes de que acabase el concurso, Kike Santander ya tenía planes para llevárselo a grabar a Miami. Por eso mandaron a Rosa a Eurovisión, y ganó ella OT, porque el ganador tenía muchas obligaciones y no querían que Bisbal perdiese el tiempo con eso. Desde el principio del programa, ya se veía que Bisbal era una puta bomba, y Rosa sólo era el perfil de ganador de ese tipo de concurso, que triunfan en ese contexto, pero no tienen lo que hay que tener para ser una estrella y tener una carrera sólida. Por eso a él le prepararon una carrera cuidadosamente, y a ella sólo la exprimieron de forma abusiva (con fatales consecuencias para su voz) en la resaca del concurso para sacar lo máximo antes de que se acabase el boom post-concurso.

Dejo aquí un vídeo que habla de este tema, de por qué los ganadores de concursos de talento no triunfan después en el mundo de la música:


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Le estafó un agente, al parecer, que le sacó muchísimo dinero. Pero lo peor es lo de reventarle la voz. El dinero se pierde y se recupera, pero si te joden las cuerdas vocales estás acabado. A Bisbal le tenían preparada una carrera internacional antes de que acabase el concurso, Kike Santander ya tenía planes para llevárselo a grabar a Miami. Por eso mandaron a Rosa a Eurovisión, y ganó ella OT, porque el ganador tenía muchas obligaciones y no querían que Bisbal perdiese el tiempo con eso. Desde el principio del programa, ya se veía que Bisbal era una puta bomba, y Rosa sólo era el perfil de ganador de ese tipo de concurso, que triunfan en ese contexto, pero no tienen lo que hay que tener para ser una estrella y tener una carrera sólida. Por eso a él le prepararon una carrera cuidadosamente, y a ella sólo la exprimieron de forma abusiva (con fatales consecuencias para su voz) en la resaca del concurso para sacar lo máximo antes de que se acabase el boom post-concurso.
> 
> Dejo aquí un vídeo que habla de este tema, de por qué los ganadores de concursos de talento no triunfan después en el mundo de la música:




Rosa gano por pena.


De los finalistas, Bustamante, Bisbal, Cheona son los unicos que lograron vivir de la musica porque eran los unicos que tenian talento.


No hay mas, o lo tienes o no lo tienes.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rosa gano por pena.
> 
> 
> De los finalistas, Bustamante, Bisbal, Cheona son los unicos que lograron vivir de la musica porque eran los unicos que tenian talento.
> ...



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso de la pena. Era la mejor voz de la academia, aunque no fuese la artista más completa (porque no lo era en absoluto), ni tuviese el bonus del atractivo para el sexo opuesto, que sí tenían Bisbal y Bustamante, y ella evidentemente no.

Todo esto no lo digo para desmerecer a Bisbal, que era el mejor en términos generales, ni a Bustamante, que también es bueno en lo suyo. Pero que Rosa ganase no fue sólo porque a algunos les diera pena. A mí no me daba pena, desde luego, le veía afortunada en esa época. Una chica con un talento natural brutal recibiendo formación de puta madre y con un montón de gente admirando su evolución no me parece nada que compadecer.

Las cosas que dices son las típicas que dice la gente con un conocimiento muy superficial, porque ni los que tú dices son los únicos de esa edición que viven de la música, ni son los únicos con talento, sólo son los más famosos y los que han seguido saliendo regularmente en la tele. O sea, los únicos que conocéis los que sólo veis la tele y no sabéis lo que pasa fuera de ella.


----------



## Ally (10 Feb 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Si acepta ese dinero en vez de echar currículums, es que no tiene vergüenza



A mí me daría vergüenza ajena que mis fans pongan pasta para mí, pero vamos vaya el nivel de esos fans...tirando su dinero, aunque sea poco


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso de la pena. Era la mejor voz de la academia, aunque no fuese la artista más completa (porque no lo era en absoluto), ni tuviese el bonus del atractivo para el sexo opuesto, que sí tenían Bisbal y Bustamante, y ella evidentemente no.
> 
> Todo esto no lo digo para desmerecer a Bisbal, que era el mejor en términos generales, ni a Bustamante, que también es bueno en lo suyo. Pero que Rosa ganase no fue sólo porque a algunos les diera pena. A mí no me daba pena, desde luego, le veía afortunada en esa época. Una chica con un talento natural brutal recibiendo formación de puta madre y con un montón de gente admirando su evolución no me parece nada que compadecer.
> 
> Las cosas que dices son las típicas que dice la gente con un conocimiento muy superficial, porque ni los que tú dices son los únicos de esa edición que viven de la música, ni son los únicos con talento, sólo son los más famosos y los que han seguido saliendo regularmente en la tele. O sea, los únicos que conocéis los que sólo veis la tele y no sabéis lo que pasa fuera de ella.




Que va, la tipica panoli de pueblo tonta, gorda y que sufria bulling. Dando pena por lo que recuerdo de haber visto algo.


Todo hecho para que ganara.


----------



## McNulty (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si vive de su novio que es poli funcivago.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Feb 2022)

Rosa de España, una de las gitanas que más asco me dan al verlas y al oírlas.

En TVE no han hecho otra cosa que meterla enchufada en concursos que siempre ha ganado.

Anda por ahí una tan DAKOTA que puede que sea incluso un poco más repugnante.









Dakota se deja conocer en un vídeo antes de poner rumbo a 'Supervivientes': "Yo soy así"


Desde preparándose para estar perfecta en la isla hasta haciendo la maleta, en este vídeo de Dakota para 'mtmad' hemos podido conocerla mucho mejor.




www.telecinco.es












El grotesco vídeo de Dakota, la agresiva nueva concursante de Supervivientes


Dakota Tarraga, nueva concursante de Supervivientes 2019, se presenta en un video poco elegante y dice que no quiere ser la misma de Hermano Mayor




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Feb 2022)

Que llame al 016, que seguro que encontrarán a algún machirulo opresor al que culpar.


----------



## gabrielo (10 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rosa gano por pena.
> 
> 
> De los finalistas, Bustamante, Bisbal, Cheona son los unicos que lograron vivir de la musica porque eran los unicos que tenian talento.
> ...



tampoco te pases cantaba muy bien otra cosa por el camino perdió voz y lo de triunfar pues normalmente triunfa gente con mucho morro ahí tenemos a nuestro narciso falconetti que no le digan que no echa morro a la vida.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Feb 2022)

Esta era una mamufa friegasuelos con dentadura podrida y vestida como un coco que tenía voz de tonadillera un poco buena y la mitificaron como si fuera Maria Callas, un juguete roto que ni cantaba tan bien ni era tan buena.

En toda la moda de ensalzar gordas de los últimos años este ha sido el caso mas flagrante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Feb 2022)

Vive en la miseria habiendo sido famosa, imaginate como estaria si no lo hubiera sido, estaria comiendo moñigas de estiercol de una cochiquera.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Feb 2022)

Joder, vivir de limosnas ... Es como un mini de burbuja


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Le estafó un agente, al parecer, que le sacó muchísimo dinero. Pero lo peor es lo de reventarle la voz. El dinero se pierde y se recupera, pero si te joden las cuerdas vocales estás acabado. A Bisbal le tenían preparada una carrera internacional antes de que acabase el concurso, Kike Santander ya tenía planes para llevárselo a grabar a Miami. Por eso mandaron a Rosa a Eurovisión, y ganó ella OT, porque el ganador tenía muchas obligaciones y no querían que Bisbal perdiese el tiempo con eso. Desde el principio del programa, ya se veía que Bisbal era una puta bomba, y Rosa sólo era el perfil de ganador de ese tipo de concurso, que triunfan en ese contexto, pero no tienen lo que hay que tener para ser una estrella y tener una carrera sólida. Por eso a él le prepararon una carrera cuidadosamente, y a ella sólo la exprimieron de forma abusiva (con fatales consecuencias para su voz) en la resaca del concurso para sacar lo máximo antes de que se acabase el boom post-concurso.
> 
> Dejo aquí un vídeo que habla de este tema, de por qué los ganadores de concursos de talento no triunfan después en el mundo de la música:



No pongo en duda que sucediese lo que dices, pero la conclusion es la misma... Bisbal tenia madera y ella no y en consecuencia Bisbal vive muy bien de la musica y ella se ha de buscar la vida. Daba igual lo que hiciesen, la conclusion era la misma.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Feb 2022)

Es que en la música no solo hay que saber cantar o tocar bien, sino tener desparpajo y hacer fans. Es puro marketing, tiene que dar un producto que la gente quiera comprar, aunque ese producto sea más fachada que calidad.

Rosa tenía una muy buen voz, pero era más sosa que un polo de agua, muy retraída y sin una pizca de sal. Pero daba una imagen de bonachona que a alguna gente le llega dentro, y por ello puede vivir de ahora de la mendicidad.

Es como dicen por ahí, aunque cante fabulosamente no es un producto vendible ni atractivo.


----------



## petro6 (10 Feb 2022)

¡¡Si trabajar no es malo¡¡, bueno, para el que es vago es desagradable..


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Feb 2022)

Rosa de Burbuja


que nick usa? igual era el arquitecto...y por eso ya no postea.


----------



## Gothaus (10 Feb 2022)

¿Qué hizo con todo lo que ganó? Bueno, qué preguntas, tratándose de una mujer. De ahorrar e invertir no queremos saber nada, claro.


----------



## Murray's (10 Feb 2022)

_Tengo gente que me paga, 4'99€_










??*???*


----------



## PA\BE (10 Feb 2022)

Muy triste noticia.
Me ha recordado el caso de Sly Stone, que vivió practicamente en la mendicidad hasta que recuperó parte de sus royalties.











No comprendí cómo era posible que alguien que había aportado tanta felicidad a tantos, no tuviese el apoyo de ninguno de estos cuando se le torcieron las cosas.


----------



## Roquete (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer. Pero el dinero va y viene. Lo que no puede recuperar es la voz que le destrozaron. Ya lo he contado varias veces, a esta chica la exprimieron haciéndole cantar burradas a máximo rendimiento, y le inyectaban medicaciones para que pudiera cantar aún estando con las cuerdas en carne viva. Llegó un día que le petó la garganta en un concierto, la operaron (mal, seguro), y se pasó un año sin poder ni hablar. Después de eso, su voz ya nunca volvió a ser lo que había sido.
> 
> Rosa ganó el concurso pero tuvo muy mala suerte. Le estropearon la voz. Le estafaron. No tuvo a nadie que le asesorase bien. Le hicieron discos muy malos. Y todo esto siendo una chica muy sencilla, casi analfabeta, de clase social muy baja y sin la menor confianza en sí misma. Hicieron con ella lo que quisieron, que no fue nada bueno. Y sobre todo le rompieron la voz. Por eso no puede ni plantearse ser cantante de orquesta. No da. Es que no puede ganarse la vida cantando porque no puede cantar.



No sabía lo de la voz. Da muchísima pena (porque, además, es obvio que le hacía feliz cantar). 
A la gente tan buena (sin maldad) siempre le da todo el mundo de ostias por todas partes.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso de la pena. Era la mejor voz de la academia, aunque no fuese la artista más completa (porque no lo era en absoluto), ni tuviese el bonus del atractivo para el sexo opuesto, que sí tenían Bisbal y Bustamante, y ella evidentemente no.
> 
> Todo esto no lo digo para desmerecer a Bisbal, que era el mejor en términos generales, ni a Bustamante, que también es bueno en lo suyo. Pero que Rosa ganase no fue sólo porque a algunos les diera pena. A mí no me daba pena, desde luego, le veía afortunada en esa época. Una chica con un talento natural brutal recibiendo formación de puta madre y con un montón de gente admirando su evolución no me parece nada que compadecer.
> 
> Las cosas que dices son las típicas que dice la gente con un conocimiento muy superficial, porque ni los que tú dices son los únicos de esa edición que viven de la música, ni son los únicos con talento, sólo son los más famosos y los que han seguido saliendo regularmente en la tele. O sea, los únicos que conocéis los que sólo veis la tele y no sabéis lo que pasa fuera de ella.



¿No se había dedicado al soul y el blues? Es jodido vivir de eso en España, aunque parece que en Andalucía gusta. Pero lo que vende es el fino plastiqué.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que en la música no solo hay que saber cantar o tocar bien, sino tener desparpajo y hacer fans.



Ni el desparpajo hace falta si se tiene ese "algo" etereo que marca la diferencia.
La historia esta llena de musicos mas sosos que la tortilla de un asilo, que ni tenian vozarron ni se movian mas que un gato de escayola ni eran guapos siquiera... y que llegaron a ser iconos musicales... montones; desde Franco Battiato a Pet shop boys pasando por montones mas de cantautores de referencia nacional y mundial.

PD: Vamos, que juntas a los citados con Bob Dylan y Leonard Cohen en una fiesta y te queda un puto entierro, pero son o eran quienen son o eran (2 ya son finados).
Hay que trasmitir... hay que inspirar cosas. Se hablaba hace unos años del Adele Vs Winehouse y se decia que la tecnica de Adele era muy superior a la de Amy, pero no conseguia trasmitir ni la mitad que Winehouse. Vamos, que trasmite mas hasta Dido, con su vocecilla tenue que Adele con ese vozarron que tiene, pero es lo que hay... son cosas que o se tienen o no se tienen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

" "En los próximos Operación Triunfo deberían enseñar qué es una factura o una empresa", dice sobre su preparación en la Academia más famosa de España. "

La típica gilipollez que suelta alguien que da igual lo que le enseñes: va a pasar de ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que en la música no solo hay que saber cantar o tocar bien, sino tener desparpajo y hacer fans. Es puro marketing, tiene que dar un producto que la gente quiera comprar, aunque ese producto sea más fachada que calidad.
> 
> Rosa tenía una muy buen voz, pero era más sosa que un polo de agua, muy retraída y sin una pizca de sal. Pero daba una imagen de bonachona que a alguna gente le llega dentro, y por ello puede vivir de ahora de la mendicidad.
> 
> Es como dicen por ahí, aunque cante fabulosamente no es un producto vendible ni atractivo.



En la música y en la vida. Tú puedes ser muy bueno en lo tuyo pero sin contactos, sin desparpajo, sin jeta,... el trabajo se lo queda otro.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ni el desparpajo hace falta si se tiene ese "algo" etereo que marca la diferencia.
> La historia esta llena de musicos mas sosos que la tortilla de un asilo, que ni tenian vozarron ni se movian mas que un gato de escayola ni eran guapos siquiera... y que llegaron a ser iconos musicales... montones; desde Franco Battiato a Pet shop boys pasando por montones mas de cantautores de referencia nacional y mundial.



Desde el trabajo diario y curtiéndose poco a poco, no desde un chorriconcurso donde eres el payasito del momento y luego adiós.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer. Pero el dinero va y viene. Lo que no puede recuperar es la voz que le destrozaron. Ya lo he contado varias veces, a esta chica la exprimieron haciéndole cantar burradas a máximo rendimiento, y le inyectaban medicaciones para que pudiera cantar aún estando con las cuerdas en carne viva. Llegó un día que le petó la garganta en un concierto, la operaron (mal, seguro), y se pasó un año sin poder ni hablar. Después de eso, su voz ya nunca volvió a ser lo que había sido.
> 
> Rosa ganó el concurso pero tuvo muy mala suerte. Le estropearon la voz. Le estafaron. No tuvo a nadie que le asesorase bien. Le hicieron discos muy malos. Y todo esto siendo una chica muy sencilla, casi analfabeta, de clase social muy baja y sin la menor confianza en sí misma. Hicieron con ella lo que quisieron, que no fue nada bueno. Y sobre todo le rompieron la voz. Por eso no puede ni plantearse ser cantante de orquesta. No da. Es que no puede ganarse la vida cantando porque no puede cantar.
> 
> ...



Si ese OT hubiera sido en Suecia y no en España, Rosa habria tenido éxito a nivel mundial y no habrían dejado que se reventara la voz.
Si ya solo con los discos que vendieron de las galas y los conciertos se hizo dinero con esa edicón a espuertas.
En las listas de éxitos los primeros puestos durante meses eran literalmente los discos de las galas, seguidos de los que luego iban saliendo de los triunfitos recién salidos.
Nunca entenderé como un vozarrón de ese calibre lo pudieron desperdiciar así, si la llegan a fichar productores de primer nivel lo habría petado a nivel internacional.
A su edad de aquellas le tenían que haber metido música más cañera y bien adaptada a lo que se demandaba en ese momento.
Cierto es que el no ser una persona con buen nivel cultural ni inteligente ha jugado mucho en su contra. Su acento al hablar tampoco le hacía un favor, literalmente no se entendía nada cuando hablaba.
Ya dijo Mónica Naranjo en su momento que lo primero que hay que hacer es tener un buen abogado, para evitar por ejemplo, cosas como las que le pasaron a Rosa entre otros disgustos.
Encima que vaya dando pena por todas partes tampoco le ayuda mucho que digamos, porque ese reclamo que le está haciendo a Bisbal suena a eso. Una de la cosas que debería hacer es no dar mensajes de pena en los medios. Ahora con internet hay muchos artistas emergentes y nuevos estilos que pueden dar buenos resultados. Cuando ella participó en OT el tema de internet en ese sentido estaba en pañales y había que hacerlo a la manera tradicional, pero hoy en día ha cambiado todo mucho.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿No se había dedicado al soul y el blues? Es jodido vivir de eso en España, aunque parece que en Andalucía gusta. Pero lo que vende es el fino plastiqué.



Que yo sepa, sacó varios discos horribles en español. Lo de sacar algo de soul y blues recuerdo que era lo que pedían los fans, pero no sé si llegó a hacer algún disco de eso. Una canción suya se llamaba "No jodas, por favor", con eso te lo digo todo, ya no es sólo la voz hecha un cristo, es que ahí nunca hubo nadie al volante, eso hay que reconocerlo. Es bueniña y le hicieron muchas putadas, pero todo el planteamiento artístico es lamentable.

Te pongo lo último suyo que escuché, es de 2017, no sé si habrá hecho algo más, pero para que veas el estilo que maneja. A partir del 2:44:10



Es horripilante, aunque pudiera cantarlo bien. Esto no hace fans nuevos, sólo se mantiene porque conserva el cariño de muchísimos nostálgicos de su edición.


----------



## trellat (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser* un trabajo de baja cualificación *se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.



Eso de baja cualificacion ...ejem,ejem.

Por lo que estas contando buscan un oficial de 1ª, mínimo 10 a 15 años trabajando en el puesto, y estamos en lo de siempre, *ya no hay oficios*. Hoy en dia, tal como esta el mercado laboral (ett,s, inmis ...) ningun chaval con 16 o 17 se la juega a meterse de aprendiz en un almacen ... a aprender un oficio


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2022)

Esta tía ganaría en unos pocos años lo que muchísimos en siete vidas ¿Qué hizo con toda esa pasta?

Yo cuando ganaba bastante más que mi tren de vida en ese momento, en vez de subir mi tren de vida hasta el nivel de lo que ganaba lo que hice fue ir ahorrando e invirtiendo en cosas que me interesaran ¿Por qué no hizo ella lo mismo? Pregunto.

Ahora a llorar que a todos se nos da fenomenal eso de llorar.

Saludos.


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Feb 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Los de OT1 se forraron, alguno comentó que ganó sobre el millón de euros sólo con OT1. Se lo habrá pulido la Rosa López.



Si se ha pulido un millón de euros, ninguna pena. Que ejerza


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Si ese OT hubiera sido en Suecia y no en España, Rosa habria tenido éxito a nivel mundial y no habrían dejado que se reventara la voz.
> Si ya solo con los discos que vendieron de las galas y los conciertos se hizo dinero con esa edicón a espuertas.
> En las listas de éxitos los primeros puestos durante meses eran literalmente los discos de las galas, seguidos de los que luego iban saliendo de los triunfitos recién salidos.
> Nunca entenderé como un vozarrón de ese calibre lo pudieron desperdiciar así, si la llegan a fichar productores de primer nivel lo habría petado a nivel internacional.
> ...



Es que con Rosa pasa algo extraño, no sé si sabré explicarlo. Es como que todo el mundo finge que sigue teniendo una voz acojonante, y que es la pera, y que ha triunfado, pero en el fondo pues no es así, y también lo saben perfectamente todos (te hablo en el ámbito de estos concursos musicales, donde concursa, la invitan a dar charlas o a actuar, o hace de jurado...), es como una esquizofrenia colectiva, y ella no sabe cómo actuar, es como que nadie es sincero con ella y cuando tiene problemas, ella tiene que saberlo, que suena fatal, y que ha fracasado como artista, pero a la vez tiene que comportarse como si todo fuera estupendo. Cuando fue a ensayar con Amaia la canción que enlacé antes, era un cuadro ver al director musical y a Amaia haciendo el paripé de "ay qué bien Rosa", mientras la otra chillaba como un gorrino en el matadero. Menuda situación. Eso no era un elefante, era un diplodocus en la sala del piano.

El caso es que no creo que ella diga eso sobre Bisbal por dar pena, sino en plan transparente: sé que él está muy ocupado y que pedírselo es ponerle en un compromiso, pero me gustaría cantar con él. Ya te digo que ella no tiene mucho filtro. Y no se ve como si estuviera tan abajo respecto a él, aunque lo esté, porque a su alrededor la consigna es esa, hacer como que todo está bien y sigue siendo buena.


----------



## roquerol (10 Feb 2022)

A esta chica la han tomado el pelo y le han quitado el dinero


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Es que con Rosa pasa algo extraño, no sé si sabré explicarlo. Es como que todo el mundo finge que sigue teniendo una voz acojonante, y que es la pera, y que ha triunfado, pero en el fondo pues no es así, y también lo saben perfectamente todos (te hablo en el ámbito de estos concursos musicales, donde concursa, la invitan a dar charlas o a actuar, o hace de jurado...), es como una esquizofrenia colectiva, y ella no sabe cómo actuar, es como que nadie es sincero con ella y cuando tiene problemas, ella tiene que saberlo, que suena fatal, y que ha fracasado como artista, pero a la vez tiene que comportarse como si todo fuera estupendo. Cuando fue a ensayar con Amaia la canción que enlacé antes, era un cuadro ver al director musical y a Amaia haciendo el paripé de "ay qué bien Rosa", mientras la otra chillaba como un gorrino en el matadero. Menuda situación. Eso no era un elefante, era un diplodocus en la sala del piano.
> 
> El caso es que no creo que ella diga eso sobre Bisbal por dar pena, sino en plan transparente: sé que él está muy ocupado y que pedírselo es ponerle en un compromiso, pero me gustaría cantar con él. Ya te digo que ella no tiene mucho filtro. Y no se ve como si estuviera tan abajo respecto a él, aunque lo esté, porque a su alrededor la consigna es esa, hacer como que todo está bien y sigue siendo buena.



Acabo de ver el video de la gala de ot del 2017 y madre mía, ha perdido la voz literal.
Ni idea de si también influye que igual no ha estado entrenando la voz, porque es increíble como ha quedado.
Yo me pregunto quien le compone esas canciones, no enganchan en absoluto, no hay público para ellas.
Es ese sentido de canciones que no enganchan me recuerda a Tamara y sus boleros, aunque como todo salvando las distancias.
Supongo que la llaman para las galas por nostalgia. La voz hay que entrenarla. Hay otros casos de artistas que se jodieron la voz pero con entrenamiento consiguieron salvar los muebles, también hay que decir que eran artistas con presencia escénica o que además eran buenos compositores, vamos con otros recursos para tirar adelante.


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Feb 2022)

Es obvio que esta tía, si lleva casi 10 años sin grabar un disco, no ha elegido bien a quien tiene que llevarle la carrera. Con el tirón que tuvo no debería tener problema aun ahora para seguir en el negocio, aunque fuiese a nivel medio/bajo como otros triunfitos, con bolos de pueblo y demás. 
Y bien llevadas sus finanzas, lo que debió ganar en los primeros años debería también haberle dado para una vida sin tener que trabajar.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Acabo de ver el video de la gala de ot del 2017 y madre mía, ha perdido la voz literal.
> Ni idea de si también influye que igual no ha estado entrenando la voz, porque es increíble como ha quedado.
> Yo me pregunto quien le compone esas canciones, no engancahn en absoluto, no hay público para ellas.
> Supongo que la llaman para las galas por nostalgia. La voz hay que entrenarla. Hay otros casos de artistas que se jodieron la voz pero con entrenamiento consiguieron salvar los muebles, también hay que decir que eran artistas con presencia escénica o que además eran buenos compositores, vamos con otros recursos para tirar adelante.



Ya, el repertorio es escalofriante, y eso ya no es por tener la voz así o asá, es mal gusto. Y supongo que tienes razón en que no tiene profesor de voz, o a lo mejor sí, y esto es lo máximo que puede dar. A saber la escabechina que le hicieron en la operación. Y hay cosas que no hace falta operar, a la cantante de Paramore le curaron un problema en las cuerdas haciendo ejercicios específicos de canto. Porque si te operan un nódulo, como no sea bueno el cirujano, se te pueden llevar un trozo de cuerda y dejarte la voz mellada, luego si trabajas muchísimo casi suenas bien, pero vamos, el destrozo está ahí.

En los OTs recientes tuvieron una profesora de voz que era una máquina, espectacular, les sacaba petróleo la tía, y le había pasado eso, le operaron mal y fue ahí cuando empezó a informarse del funcionamiento físico de la voz, y ahora hace milagros con la gente, es brutal lo que se aprende con ella sólo viendo las clases en youtube. Reservar una clase individual con ella tiene que costar una pasta pero es que la tía lo vale.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esta tía ganaría en unos pocos años lo que muchísimos en siete vidas ¿Qué hizo con toda esa pasta?




Ni de puta coña... decian que 1,2 millones en OT...seguramente antes de impuestos. Ni 7 ni 3 ni una vida... haz cuentas. Una vida de SMI si eran despues de impuestos, media si era antes.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Es que con Rosa pasa algo extraño, no sé si sabré explicarlo. Es como que todo el mundo finge que sigue teniendo una voz acojonante, y que es la pera, y que ha triunfado, pero en el fondo pues no es así, y también lo saben perfectamente todos (te hablo en el ámbito de estos concursos musicales, donde concursa, la invitan a dar charlas o a actuar, o hace de jurado...), es como una esquizofrenia colectiva, y ella no sabe cómo actuar, es como que nadie es sincero con ella y cuando tiene problemas, ella tiene que saberlo, que suena fatal, y que ha fracasado como artista, pero a la vez tiene que comportarse como si todo fuera estupendo. Cuando fue a ensayar con Amaia la canción que enlacé antes, era un cuadro ver al director musical y a Amaia haciendo el paripé de "ay qué bien Rosa", mientras la otra chillaba como un gorrino en el matadero. Menuda situación. Eso no era un elefante, era un diplodocus en la sala del piano.



Me recuerda la decadencia vocal de María Callas y cuando, después del último concierto en Sapporo, algunos la animaban para que siguiera cantando. ¿Pero no ves cómo te aplauden, todo el público puesto en pie durante minutos? Pero ella, que no era tonta, contestaba: claro, me aplauden _porque soy María Callas._

La diferencia, lógicamente, es que la Callas tenía pasta suficiente para permitirse el lujo de asumir la verdad y actuar en consecuencia. Esta pobre chavala no.


----------



## Chapapote1 (10 Feb 2022)

Ya lo habían dicho atrás. Pero ya con 17 años siendo un niñato de mierda lo vi claro. Rosa ganó operación triunfo porque daba pena al público. Es como cuando ves a un equipo pequeño llegando a una final y quieres que gane el trofeo, a pesar de ser una mierda de equipo. Simplemente para ver una vez comerse el pez pequeño al grande.

Pero yo sabía que Bustamante y Bisbal iban a tener mucho más éxito. Pegaban mucho más en ese mundillo. Tenían más iniciativa. Lo de Rosa es simple. Lo que sube rápido, baja rápido. También otra cosa. Ya no estila lo que canta. Ahora es todo mierda de reggeaton. Su música pop español se quedó en la crisis del ladrillo.

Sobre el tema económico. Si ganas dinero por objetivos, hay que saber administrarse. Sin dinero fijo entrando todos los meses, puedes vivir por encima de tus posibilidades y acabar arruinar. Pues anda que no hay casos de deportistas, actores o cantantes que se han arruinado a pesar de ser millonarios.


----------



## rey0 (10 Feb 2022)

Mira cuando estás arriba, muchas veces todo se va a la mierda. Rara vez eso sucede de golpe. Suele ser un proceso que se anuncia a gritos. Hay quien lo acepta, salva lo que puede y pasa a una cosa más pequeña. 

Si lo aceptas no será una vida de lujo y caviar, pero si una más que digna, vamos que nunca vas a vivir mal. Si no lo aceptas y te empeñas en revivir lo que está muerto, la hostia es descomunal. Y el alejamiento de la realidad lo único cierto en un desastre anunciado. Vamos, lo que le está pasando a esta mujer


----------



## Segismunda (10 Feb 2022)

Esa familia suya debe gastar más que un equipo de fútbol en un puticlub. Bastante que no está arruinada.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ni de puta coña... decian que 1,2 millones en OT...seguramentw antes de impuestos. Ni 7 ni 3 ni una vida... haz cuentas.




Algunos con menos éxito que esta tía reconocieron que se habían forrado gracias al programa, en cambio esta tía no hace nada más que llorar.

Pero no engaña a nadie ya que se sabe perfectamente que por esos tiempos tenía un caché como el de por ejemplo la Pantoja. Y daba 50 conciertos y en algunos iban hasta 100.000, así que haz cuentas.

Llorar es gratis y yo también se hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## tmoliterno (10 Feb 2022)

Se hubiera gestionado bien. A mí no me estuvieron sacando en la tele durante 24 horas al día durante un año, yo me tuve que currar las cosas.

Pena ninguna. Circulen.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Algunos con menos éxito que esta tía reconocieron que se habían forrado gracias al programa, en cambio esta tía no hace nada más que llorar.
> 
> Pero no engaña a nadie ya que se sabe perfectamente que por esos tiempos tenía un caché como el de por ejemplo la Pantoja. Y daba 50 conciertos y en algunos iban hasta 100.000, así que haz cuentas.
> 
> ...



Ganar un kiloton en dos alos ES FORRARSE, pero despues toca administrarlos y SEGUIR CURRANDO, porque esa cantidad no te retira con 20 o 30 años de edad. Entre impuestos, imprevistos e inflacion de 50 o 60 años, ese millon es PIPAS.

Los que cogiesen la pasta, la invirtiesen sabiamente, pusiesen pie a tierra y planificasen bien su vida para no tener que remar demasiado, quiza lo consiguiesen. El resto... AL REMO.
Y si... con 20 tacos, varios cientos de miles o un millon de golpe es sentirse rico, pero sabes que no lo es.


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Feb 2022)

que se joda, no haberse gastado el dinero en donuts


----------



## corolaria (10 Feb 2022)

A esa muchacha le ha faltado locuacidad y mucha demagogia.

Y tragaderas, muchas tragaderas.

Si no, estaría día sí y día también en el candelabro, porque cosas peores salen a menudo y no se van ni con aceite hirviendo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (10 Feb 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Y tragaderas, muchas tragaderas.



Hombre, si tragadera, le ofrezo 9.99


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Eso de baja cualificacion ...ejem,ejem.
> 
> Por lo que estas contando buscan un oficial de 1ª, mínimo 10 a 15 años trabajando en el puesto, y estamos en lo de siempre, *ya no hay oficios*. Hoy en dia, tal como esta el mercado laboral (ett,s, inmis ...) ningun chaval con 16 o 17 se la juega a meterse de aprendiz en un almacen ... a aprender un oficio



Eso de la experiencia no es así porque tienen gente joven que biológicamente es imposible tengan más de 4-5 años de experiencia con maquinaria.


----------



## biba ecuador (10 Feb 2022)

Zi hermana

Nozotroz pagamo'h onlifanz y lo que haga farta


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Feb 2022)

Ah osea que a la petarda esa hay que pagarle el onlyfans porque ? este pais cada dia tiene mas vividoras...


----------



## bushiburbujito (10 Feb 2022)

Se ha debido de comer los ahorros


----------



## trellat (10 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Eso de la experiencia no es así porque tienen gente joven que biológicamente es imposible tengan más de 4-5 años de experiencia con maquinaria.



chavalines con 4 años de experiencia llevandose 2000 pavos al mes y sin ninguna titulacion de especialidad ... yaya


----------



## Don Redondón (10 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ha abierto un onlyfans?



y a domicilio


----------



## wopa (10 Feb 2022)

Nadie ha posteado la verdadera razón del declive de esta chica. Aquí lo cuenta ella misma:









Rosa López: La cantante explica a Toñi Moreno los detalles de la inyección que logró dejarla hundida y sin voz


De la mano de Toñi Moreno, Rosa López ha recordado uno de los momentos más complicados de su vida profesional.




okdiario.com




.


----------



## Pitopeto (10 Feb 2022)

Que trabaje como todos y de algún bolo.

No es pobre por ser cantante famosa, es pobre A PESAR DE ser famosa


----------



## Barrunto (10 Feb 2022)

Pero qué mierda de vida tenéis la mayoría de miserables que escribís aquí.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Feb 2022)

De hecho, apenas queda nada de los ingresos conseguidos cuando era 'Rosa de España'. *"Yo tuve una casa, un BMW X5, un chalet en Granada... Todo eso lo tuve que vender en una época de mi vida"*, desvela para añadir que la vida se define como "tú y tus circunstancias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Feb 2022)

Podría volver a cantar en las bodas.

Vaya ! ahora que me acuerdo ... Ya no se casa nadie


----------



## fachacine (10 Feb 2022)

¿Se le ha pasado por la cabeza Ejercer? Hay todo un mercado para las chubbies


----------



## cerero (10 Feb 2022)

A esta artista le ha caído un golpe de realidad en toda la cresta, cuando no se aprovechan los buenos tiempos suelen pasar estas cosas, es una profesión de hormiguita en la que hay que guardar para cuando vienen las vacas flacas. Gente del gremio mucho más preparada que estos cantantes prefafricados en la tele han tenido que buscarse la vida, bien por la pandemia o por que la edad no perdona y se han tenido que dedicar a otras cosas. No veo porqué ella no puede buscarse un trabajo en vez de vivir de limosna.


----------



## Rocker (10 Feb 2022)

A esta señora y a todos los artistas en general, nadie les ha explicado que si no tienes trabajo en tu sector tendrás que reciclarte y trabajar en otro sector? Pues eso es lo mismo que les ha pasado a millones de personas en la vida. Ellos se creen que hay que ponerles la alfombra roja y además no se dan cuenta que en su mayoría no han sabido gestionar su dinero en épocas buenas donde han tenido su minuto de gloria.

Pena me da una mujer viuda con hijos y desempleada, una familia desempleados, etc. Pero artistas que se creen que están por encima de los demás por haber tenido su época de filón económico? Venga ya.


----------



## drtanaka (10 Feb 2022)

Que se abra un onlyfans.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Feb 2022)

Si no entiendes qué es el cash flow, complicado.
Aparte un cantante no tiene nómina, y si deja de estar en el candelabro...


----------



## B. Golani (10 Feb 2022)

anda k no hay portales pa fregar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> De hecho, apenas queda nada de los ingresos conseguidos cuando era 'Rosa de España'. *"Yo tuve una casa, un BMW X5, un chalet en Granada... Todo eso lo tuve que vender en una época de mi vida"*, desvela para añadir que la vida se define como "tú y tus circunstancias.



Un tonto y su dinero. Pensó que siempre tendría la misma suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Se le ha pasado por la cabeza Ejercer? Hay todo un mercado para las chubbies



Solo por nombre miles de tíos se la querrían follar.


----------



## Elkin (10 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> De hecho, apenas queda nada de los ingresos conseguidos cuando era 'Rosa de España'. *"Yo tuve una casa, un BMW X5, un chalet en Granada... Todo eso lo tuve que vender en una época de mi vida"*, desvela para añadir que la vida se define como "tú y tus circunstancias.





Tirando por lo bajo casa-piso se supone Madrid, 500.000.

Chalet Granada 250.000

X 5 100.000


¿Qué coño ha hecho con casi 1 millón de euros, maría santísima???


1 gramo diario serían 200.000 en 10 años. De buena calidad si se mete mas, la palma. O sea, tampoco.


----------



## chortinator (10 Feb 2022)

que se abra el onlyfans ese


----------



## ELVR (10 Feb 2022)

Elkin dijo:


> Tirando por lo bajo casa-piso se supone Madrid, 500.000.
> 
> Chalet Granada 250.000
> 
> ...



Yo apostaría, vicios que ignoro aparte, por familia+amigos+conocidos. Todos chupando de la teta de la Rosa (mientras se pudiese _ordeñar_)


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Feb 2022)

Pues a mi da pena, qué queréis que os diga. Nunca tuva muchas luces, la pobre... Y muchos se forraron gracias a ella y ahora la dejan tirada como a una colilla. Es triste.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (10 Feb 2022)

Se ha comido las giras en Hanburguesas


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (10 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Flipo como todos estos paletos acaban arruinados,cuando podrian haberse retirado jovenes y vivir una vida tranquila.



Mira el caso de Marisol, se marchó a vivir una vida tranquila y no fue ni a recoger el Goya honorífico


----------



## CocoVin (10 Feb 2022)

Tendra only fan de pieses...


----------



## Nationwww (10 Feb 2022)

Bienvenida al mundo real...en mi zona buscan gente para recoger brócoli...


----------



## amputado (10 Feb 2022)

quese habra un onlyfans


----------



## wopa (10 Feb 2022)

Igual es que todo lo que ganaba lo entregaba en casa. Quiero decir, igual sus ahora padres tienen un cortijo, una finca... los hermanos tres pisos y tres coches, los abuelos en la residencia más cara, las primas con su peluquería en el pueblo... No lo sé. ¿En qué se ha pulido la pasta que ha ganado? Y ha ganado millones. 

Me acuerdo una entrevista al futbolista Carlos Tevez, El apache. - Che pive, ¿Qué hiciste con el primer gran contrato que firmaste, con el dinero? -Compré 13 pisos para la familia. (Y se descojonaba de risa.  )


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

HarryHeller dijo:


> Noticia nostalgia, en plan "qué fue de...".
> 
> Por lo demás, lo que viene a decir es que esta señora es una persona normal, que se busca la vida como los demás. Tenía sus ilusiones, pero la vida no es una película de Disney, a menudo no consigues lo que sueñas, o te tienes que adaptar a lo que hay. Trata de vivir de cantar, y los que están dispuestos a pagarle por ello escasean. Supongo que se habrá planteado si dejarlo y buscar trabajo en otra actividad. Ella sabrá. Siempre podrá seguir cantando en su tiempo libre, como tantos miles de personas que tienen pasiones que desarrollan o practican en su tiempo libre, sin que nadie les pague por ello. O, tendrá que valorar si puede vivir con poco y seguir en esta línea que lleva ahora, que es otra opción igualmente lícita, ya que parece que a cero patatero tampoco está (en cierto modo, y en la relatividad de las cosas, habrá algún cantante desconocido que hasta la envidie por tener una mínima base de fans capaces de pagar hasta 5 euros, sea por Patreon o como sea). También podría tratar de vivir de actuar en hoteles de Benidor para viajes del IMSERSO. En USA las "viejas glorias" lo hacen en Las Vegas. María Jesús, la del acordeón y Los pajaritos lo hizo. En su vida, una vida más.



Maria Jesus y su acordeón sigue trabajando y ganando buena pasta actuando en un montón de sitios. Hasta tal punto que tiene varias empresas y participaciones y podría retirarse pero sigue actuando en hoteles y restaurantes como cuando empezó en valencia de cria. Tiene merito la mujer, 50 años sobre las tablas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Feb 2022)

Mamá quiero ser artistaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! 


Otro caso de quiero y no puedo, si no tienes talento ponte a fregar escaleras, no esperes que otros te mantengan por la cara, wapita!!!


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer. Pero el dinero va y viene. Lo que no puede recuperar es la voz que le destrozaron. Ya lo he contado varias veces, a esta chica la exprimieron haciéndole cantar burradas a máximo rendimiento, y le inyectaban medicaciones para que pudiera cantar aún estando con las cuerdas en carne viva. Llegó un día que le petó la garganta en un concierto, la operaron (mal, seguro), y se pasó un año sin poder ni hablar. Después de eso, su voz ya nunca volvió a ser lo que había sido.
> 
> Rosa ganó el concurso pero tuvo muy mala suerte. Le estropearon la voz. Le estafaron. No tuvo a nadie que le asesorase bien. Le hicieron discos muy malos. Y todo esto siendo una chica muy sencilla, casi analfabeta, de clase social muy baja y sin la menor confianza en sí misma. Hicieron con ella lo que quisieron, que no fue nada bueno. Y sobre todo le rompieron la voz. Por eso no puede ni plantearse ser cantante de orquesta. No da. Es que no puede ganarse la vida cantando porque no puede cantar.
> 
> ...



Si que es cierto.... es un bajon de 100 a 10, en el OT le daba ella mil vueltas a todos, una gran voz que solo necesitaba un poco de educación para ser algo fuera de serie. Es muy triste, pero tienes toda la razón, la jodieron bien a la pobre. No obstante, si que tiene un batallón de fans que la adoran, inasequibles al desaliento, pese a ese problema vocal evidente.



Entre los comentarios uno que da con la tecla:

_Ella no puede cantar como cantaba en OT, ha tenido problemas en su garganta lo cual ha perdido parte de su registro...a día de hoy ha trabajado muy muy duro y a podido recuperar bastante...y a trabajado muy duro y a conseguir llevar su voz por donde ella puede, a vivir con el problema. Ella es una grande. _

En fin, le deseo suerte. Lo cierto es que ella jamas ha hecho daño a nadie.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Mira el caso de Marisol, se marchó a vivir una vida tranquila y no fue ni a recoger el Goya honorífico




Marisol comenzó siendo icono franquista por desconocimiento y acabó siendo marxista por convencimiento, eso significa que es una persona inteligente.

Rosa de las Spains en cambio siempre fue una garrula y morirá siendo una garrula.

He ahí la diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoseis (10 Feb 2022)

Bueno, eso son los amargados.
Es el marcador para identificar amargados.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Feb 2022)

Va a gustos de cada uno obviamente, pero nunca entendí el éxito de OT y de los triunfitos en aquellos años. No me gustaba nada el programa, más bien se me hacía bastante repelente y como casposo. 

Me acuerdo de que yo alucinaba de que toda toda la gente estuviera ilusionadísima con lo de OT y con la tipa esta y con su participación en eurovisión ( de esta vamos a ganar, seguro!!!) y que hasta una conocida se mosqueó conmigo cuando le dije que me parecía todo muy bluff y muy bodrio ....

Y lo de que ganó por pena, como han dicho algunos, pues quieras o no también llevan su parte de razón. Me acuerdo mi madre y mi tía comentando que la Rosa era muy palurda pero que merecía ganar porque "es humilde y se hace de querer aunque esté _gordiña"_

Creo que era un personaje que inspiraba compasión más que admiración. 

.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Que cojones tiene que ver


----------



## kikoseis (10 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> " "En los próximos Operación Triunfo deberían enseñar qué es una factura o una empresa", dice sobre su preparación en la Academia más famosa de España. "
> 
> La típica gilipollez que suelta alguien que da igual lo que le enseñes: va a pasar de ello.



Que no es así.
La chica no tenía mucha cultura, de un día para otro su vida una explosión.
La exprimieron en bolos, por lo que no tenía un minuto.
¿Que va a aprender, economía?

Pues llegó el representante y le pulió las ganancias. Eso le pasó también a la Esteban, que la estafó el manager. Pero la Esteban siguió trabajando y se recuperó.
Rosa y su entorno, no lo pudieron solucionar.

Eso es lo que hay. Donde hay alguien con poca cultura económica y mucho dinero, siempre aparecen buitres a desplumarles.

Lo que le queda a esta chica es intentar seguir haciendo actuaciones lo que pueda, e intentar llamar la atención.

Si como ha dicho alguien más arriba, la hubiesen aconsejado bien, y hubiese invertido en ir comprando pisos en barrios normales, hoy viviría de las rentas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso de la pena. Era la mejor voz de la academia, aunque no fuese la artista más completa (porque no lo era en absoluto), ni tuviese el bonus del atractivo para el sexo opuesto, que sí tenían Bisbal y Bustamante, y ella evidentemente no.
> 
> Todo esto no lo digo para desmerecer a Bisbal, que era el mejor en términos generales, ni a Bustamante, que también es bueno en lo suyo. Pero que Rosa ganase no fue sólo porque a algunos les diera pena. A mí no me daba pena, desde luego, le veía afortunada en esa época. Una chica con un talento natural brutal recibiendo formación de puta madre y con un montón de gente admirando su evolución no me parece nada que compadecer.
> 
> Las cosas que dices son las típicas que dice la gente con un conocimiento muy superficial, porque ni los que tú dices son los únicos de esa edición que viven de la música, ni son los únicos con talento, sólo son los más famosos y los que han seguido saliendo regularmente en la tele. O sea, los únicos que conocéis los que sólo veis la tele y no sabéis lo que pasa fuera de ella.



Una cosa es el talento y otra cosa es "tener la estrella" que te lleve a ser estrella.

De entre todos los talentos de OT (que el talento lo debían tener todos pues pasarían dos o tres castings mínimo digo yo) el que más estrella tenía era Bisbal y eso junto con el potencial comercial lo ve un cazatalentos al vuelo. Y cualquier espectador también. Apenas he oído nada de Bisbal (voluntariamente) pero sabía desde el principio que haría carrerón comercial.

Últimamente ir a Eurovisión es enterrar tu carrera. No entierras una máquina de hacer dinero en un concurso casposo que vas a perder con toda seguridad.


----------



## Señor Cangrejo (10 Feb 2022)

Y el problema de los managers no es sólo de gente con poca cultura tipo la Esteban, el Dioni o Rosa, me suena que a los Gasol y a Luis del Olmo sus gestores también les estafaron.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> A Bisbal le tenían preparada una carrera internacional antes de que acabase el concurso, Kike Santander ya tenía planes para llevárselo a grabar a Miami. Por eso mandaron a Rosa a Eurovisión, y ganó ella OT, porque el ganador tenía muchas obligaciones y no querían que Bisbal perdiese el tiempo con eso.



Eso no es así, a Bisbal claro que querían llevarlo a Eurovision, por eso a Rosa le dieron canciones de mierda en la gala de selección y a Bisbal le dieron temazos que han triunfado pese a no haber disfrutado de la promoción europea.

Precisamente porque querían potenciar al máximo la carrera de Bisbal querían que triunfara en Eurovision como catapulta al estrellato.

Lo que pasa es que el público estaba impresionantemente volcado con Rosa y aunque hubiese cantado el Chiki-Chiki la hubieran votado en masa igual. Bastante escándalo fue ya el que se sacaran de la manga la gala especial para elegir al candidato Eurovisión —cuando al principio del concurso prometieron que el que iría a Eurovisión sería el que ganara O.T.— como para dar el tongazo aquí.

España estaba completamente fanatizada con Rosa… “de España”. Hoy ha quedado en Rosa… López.

Volviendo al tema, a Bisbal le pusieron temazos como este, que no hace falta reseñar que fue un éxitazo y que le llevó a la fama igualmente:



Recordemos además que en aquella época hacía poco que David Civera había quedado SEXTO con un temazo similar, y las canciones del verano estaban plagadas de Civeras, Raúles y demás. Es la época del Ibiza Mix y del Disco Estrella, vendían calor, desenfreno, quitarse las ataduras y follar como si lo fueran a prohibir (Y así ha sido).

En cambio a Rosa le pusieron canciones de mierda, y el favoritismo era atroz intentando condicionar a la audiencia. Pero no pudieron con el fanatismo. Al año siguiente intentaron hacer lo mismo, y ahí les salió bien, porque la ganadora, Ahinoa, aunque había fanatizado a la audiencia de manera similar a Rosa —por ser el bicho raro con talento y provocar pena y rabia—, lo hizo en mucho menor grado, y así pudieron llevar a su enchufada, Beth, con el temazo playero que no habían podido mandar el año anterior.

_Fe de erratas: _Una primera versión de este mensaje decía que David Civera había quedado segundo en Eurovisión, cuando su posición fue la sexta.


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Feb 2022)

Se lo gasta todo en comida.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Feb 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Eso no es así, a Bisbal claro que querían llevarlo a Eurovision, por eso a Rosa le dieron canciones de mierda en la gala de selección y a Bisbal le dieron temazos que han triunfado pese a no haber disfrutado de la promoción europea.
> 
> Precisamente porque querían potenciar al máximo la carrera de Bisbal querían que triunfara en Eurovision como catapulta al estrellato.
> 
> ...



Ah pues tienes razón, lo estaba recordando mal. Es verdad, al principio el programa iba de que escogían al candidato, pero luego lo dividieron porque se veía que iba a ganar Rosa y no querían llevarla a ella. Pido perdón por el retraso.

Por cierto, Ainhoa, sólo por esta tremendísima actuación, asignada para hundirla (porque tenía las cuerdas vocales reventadísimas), ya merecía ganar con todas las de la ley, sin salseos ni penas de por medio. Menuda bestia, si ya es dificilísimo hacer eso estando bien, hacerlo tal y como estaba ella es una jodida proeza.


----------



## Busher (10 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Eso es lo que hay. Donde hay alguien con poca cultura económica y mucho dinero, siempre aparecen buitres a desplumarles.



Ojo... que eso se lo hicieron hasta a un veteranisimo y poco sospechoso de ser ignorante Leonard Cohen... la representante le dejo pelao con 70 y pico años.









Leonard Cohen, la acosadora y el fin de un “infierno en vida”


La representante Kelley Lynch tenía una orden de alejamiento tras estafar y arruinar al cantante Un tribunal de Los Ángeles la halla ahora culpable de hostigarle por teléfono y correo electrónico Así es como el autor de ‘Hallelujah’ se ha librado de su mayor pesadilla




elpais.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Feb 2022)

A ejercer en un puticlub Paco de carretera.


----------



## Madafaca (10 Feb 2022)

En el SEPE hacen buenas audiciones.


----------



## ironpipo (10 Feb 2022)

Toma nota de la Mala y ponte a ejercer ya.


----------



## Froco (10 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tampoco exageremos, lo de que falta gente para trabajar en este país sólo se lo cree Pedro Sánchez. Sobra mano de obra por todos los lados.



Solo la que ni quiere que la des de alta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Feb 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Solo la que ni quiere que la des de alta




Claro, por eso en Infojobs para cada oferta haya 1000 apuntados. O la gente se da ostias por entrar al Mercadona. Sobra mano de obra y pollas por todos los lados.

Lo que claro que no sobra es gente que trabaje por 600 euros, ahí ya no entro.


----------



## Elkin (10 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> También le estafaron, y nunca ganó tanto dinero como se pueda creer. Pero el dinero va y viene. Lo que no puede recuperar es la voz que le destrozaron. Ya lo he contado varias veces, a esta chica la exprimieron haciéndole cantar burradas a máximo rendimiento, y le inyectaban medicaciones para que pudiera cantar aún estando con las cuerdas en carne viva. Llegó un día que le petó la garganta en un concierto, la operaron (mal, seguro), y se pasó un año sin poder ni hablar. Después de eso, su voz ya nunca volvió a ser lo que había sido.
> 
> Rosa ganó el concurso pero tuvo muy mala suerte. Le estropearon la voz. Le estafaron. No tuvo a nadie que le asesorase bien. Le hicieron discos muy malos. Y todo esto siendo una chica muy sencilla, casi analfabeta, de clase social muy baja y sin la menor confianza en sí misma. Hicieron con ella lo que quisieron, que no fue nada bueno. Y sobre todo le rompieron la voz. Por eso no puede ni plantearse ser cantante de orquesta. No da. Es que no puede ganarse la vida cantando porque no puede cantar.
> 
> ...






Aaamigo, gracias por la explicación, no tenía ni idea, pobre chica. Es devastador, la voz destrozada.

Sinvergüenzas e hijos de puta por todos lados, así es el mundo por desgracia.


----------



## Remero consentido (10 Feb 2022)

Ni me lo pienso, corro a poner mis 4,99 €


----------



## Remero consentido (10 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Igual es mensual...




En este caso, para evitar brechas, es menstrual


----------



## Remero consentido (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Puedo asegurar que esta chica pasar por operacion triunfo LE HA JODIDO LA.VIDA TOTALMENTE




paraporlocual nos tenemos que sentir culpables todes les españoles.. pobrecita lo que le hemos hecho


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Feb 2022)

Que adelgace 50 kg más como Adele.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Feb 2022)

Pues yo fui a ver a la Adele y el concierto fue un auténtico muermo.


----------



## klon (10 Feb 2022)

Un hamijo mio tiene empresa de limpiza de tiendas..... a no que ahi se curra y pagan poco


----------



## manottas (10 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Acabo de ver el video de la gala de ot del 2017 y madre mía, ha perdido la voz literal.
> Ni idea de si también influye que igual no ha estado entrenando la voz, porque es increíble como ha quedado.
> Yo me pregunto quien le compone esas canciones, no enganchan en absoluto, no hay público para ellas.
> Es ese sentido de canciones que no enganchan me recuerda a Tamara y sus boleros, aunque como todo salvando las distancias.
> Supongo que la llaman para las galas por nostalgia. La voz hay que entrenarla. Hay otros casos de artistas que se jodieron la voz pero con entrenamiento consiguieron salvar los muebles, también hay que decir que eran artistas con presencia escénica o que además eran buenos compositores, vamos con otros recursos para tirar adelante.



El problema que algunos artistas pretenden seguir viviendo de sus fans de la epoca "dulce" y no se dan cuenta que los fans crecen en edad y se desvinculan. Los artistas que sobreviven son los que enganchan con otra franja de edad.

Cuando eres adolescente idolatras a tus idolos y consumes todo lo que te ofrecen. Con 40 y pico tacos tienes otras perspectivas de vida y no te haces 500 km para ir a ver un concierto, ni haces colas de 12 horas por la noche para comprar una entrada y no compras sus discos (que ya ni se venden)

Te ves Julio Iglesias o Raphael con 80 años y en los conciertos ves niñas de 18... Te ves conciertos de Hombres G (parecido a Rosa) que van como almas en pena soplando en el ultimo rescoldo de fans que les quedan y conciertos donde no va ni Dios e intentando sobrevivir donde ya no hay nada.

Yo no he visto ningun OT pero las pocas entrevistas que he visto de ella es una persona con problemas psicologicos y de autoestima graves daba verguenza ajena escucharla (y no te digo entenderla. La cabrona no vocaliza una puta mierda. Y mira que he vivido en Andalucia y entiendo perfectamente los giros y las palabras tipicas de la zona pero con ella es imposible)

Los andaluces por general les cuesta mucho salir de su ambiente familiar y emigrar. Ya es dificil vivir de la musica en España para que encima te quedes en tu zona y pretendas vivir de la musica sin ser musica, compositora e interprete porque no te comes una mierda de derechos de autor.

Esa mujer tenia que haber salido a hispanoamerica y quedarse a vivir en Mexico o Miami como cientos de artistas españoles. Pero quedandose en Granada cuando se apague la vela del exito te vas a comer los mocos.

Bisbal salto el charco y se comio el mundo....Bustamante se quedo en España pero salio de su tierra y ha conseguido vivir medianamente de su musica.

El mercado español es muy anglofilo y nos encanta la musica de UK, el mercado latinoamericano aborrece la musica en habla inglesa y son devoradores de musica en español. El mercado hispano es inmenso de mas de 450 millones y los artistas españoles pretenden seguir viviendo de 47 millones.


----------



## remerus (10 Feb 2022)

Que se ponga a fregar escaleras que no le vendría mal.


----------



## Malvender (10 Feb 2022)

Eso es pedir en la puerta de la iglesia con el vaso de un yoghurt de Yoplait en versión del siglo XXI


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> El problema que algunos artistas pretenden seguir viviendo de sus fans de la epoca "dulce" y no se dan cuenta que los fans crecen en edad y se desvinculan. Los artistas que sobreviven son los que enganchan con otra franja de edad.
> 
> Cuando eres adolescente idolatras a tus idolos y consumes todo lo que te ofrecen. Con 40 y pico tacos tienes otras perspectivas de vida y no te haces 500 km para ir a ver un concierto, ni haces colas de 12 horas por la noche para comprar una entrada y no compras sus discos (que ya ni se venden)
> 
> ...



Siempre he leído por ahí que el tema de la familia fue uno de los principales lastres de esta chica.
Encima es eso, que si uno no es compositor u otras tareas dentro del mundo de la música te quedas muy limitado.
Tienes razón con lo de México y Miami, alguien que cante en español tiene el mercado de América Latina, que es muy grande, pero para entrar en ese mercado hay que hacer lo que dices, irse fuera y también ofrecer un producto que interese en esos mercados.
Hasta Marta Sánchez ha estado haciendo programas en sudamérica, Mónica Naranjo triunfó antes en México que en España, , Los café Quijano, Miguel Bosé, Ana Torroja, prácticamente la inmensa mayoría de artistas españoles que se han convertido en internacionales y llevan muchos años viviendo de su música ha sido entrando en dicho mercado.
De todas formas por el tema de como se expresa en entrevistas y demás, igual todo eso también ha influído para que no haya sido promocionada fuera a diferencia de otros artistas.


----------



## cebollin-o (10 Feb 2022)

De nada, bonita.


----------



## Capitán Walker (10 Feb 2022)

Pues que se ponga a cantar en las verbenas de los pueblos.


----------



## manottas (10 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Siempre he leído por ahí que el tema de la familia fue uno de los principales lastres de esta chica.
> Encima es eso, que si uno no es compositor u otras tareas dentro del mundo de la música te quedas muy limitado.
> Tienes razón con lo de México y Miami, alguien que cante en español tiene el mercado de América Latina, que es muy grande, pero para entrar en ese mercado hay que hacer lo que dices, irse fuera y también ofrecer un producto que interese en esos mercados.
> Hasta Marta Sánchez ha estado haciendo programas en sudamérica, Mónica Naranjo triunfó antes en México que en España, , Los café Quijano, Miguel Bosé, Ana Torroja, prácticamente la inmensa mayoría de artistas españoles que se han convertido en internacionales y llevan muchos años viviendo de su música ha sido entrando en dicho mercado.
> De todas formas por el tema de como se expresa en entrevistas y demás, igual todo eso también ha influído para que no haya sido promocionada fuera a diferencia de otros artistas.



Hay cientos de musicos, cantantes y actores (conocidos y no conocidos) viviendo por este lado del charco desde Rocio Durcal, un mito en Mexico, Maria Dolores Pradera idem, Luis Miguel y su padre que era musico viviendo en Mexico, la cantante Natalia Jimenez de La Quinta Estacion que es muy conocida aqui y hace programas en tv de habla hispana, Paco de Lucia, El Cigala, Miguel Bose, hasta los Hombres G arrasaron en Mexico llenando estadios. Uno de los hermnos de Cafe Quijano vive aqui en Miami creo que ahora tiene un restaurante en Key Biscayne. Alejandro y nada que decir de los Iglesias que son los ptos amos de Miami.

Y hay otros que en España ni fu, ni fa y aqui arrasan y son idolatrados como Braulio, Perales, Diango, Formula V ....si los de los años 70 flipan con ellos por aqui, Melendi, Rosario Flores. Y mas al sur en Argentina flipan con Serrat y con Sabina.

Ahora aqui en Miami ves anunciado por la calle y la radio a Andy y Lucas, a Alex Ubago, Estopa, Vanessa Martin, Serrat, Hombres G.

El mundo se ha internacionalizado. Quedarse en tu terruño es igual a morir.


----------



## Eremita (10 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Esa familia suya debe gastar más que un equipo de fútbol en un puticlub. Bastante que no está arruinada.



Yo creo eso. Desgracias con la voz y representantes deshonestos aparte, supongo que con la falta de cultura en el entorno de la chavala, la familia habrá actuado como una auténtica bomba succionadora de recursos, sin ningún tipo de planificación.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Por cierto, Ainhoa, sólo por esta tremendísima actuación, asignada para hundirla (porque tenía las cuerdas vocales reventadísimas), ya merecía ganar con todas las de la ley, sin salseos ni penas de por medio. Menuda bestia, si ya es dificilísimo hacer eso estando bien, hacerlo tal y como estaba ella es una jodida proeza.



A diferencia de Rosa, esta chica es mucho más espabilada. Ya demostró que para cojones los suyos, y el golpe de realidad que se llevó al darse cuenta de la realidad de ese mundo degenerado y tóxico de la industria "musical" la hizo tomar las riendas de su vida.



Ahora la misma canción la lleva con orgullo allá a donde va, y sigue con su espectacular voz alejada de la mafia haciendo lo que le gusta.

Por cierto, interesante entrevista donde vemos que a la chica le ha cundido la vida. Su mayor triunfo es ser consciente y dueña de su destino:



En cambio Rosa es el prototipo de juguete roto, su psique está completamente rota y controlada por sus dueños. Este vídeo no es apto para sensibles:


----------



## Felson (11 Feb 2022)

Casi todos vivimos de la aportación de nuestros fans o de lo que fabricamos o hacemos para nuestros fans o los fans de otro, que es la mayoría de la mayoría de la gente. Si la cosa que fuera que se hace no tuviera fans, no habría trabajo para fabricarla. Es el problema de subsistir sobre las apetencias de otro (del consumidor, comprador o usuario de cualquier cosa). Realmente, nos tendrían que pagar un sueldo solo por estar aquí y lo tendría que hacer el patrón de todo esto, Dios o la Naturaleza, pero uno de esos dos patronos.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Feb 2022)

Esta chica no tiene pelos en la lengua y mandó a tomar por culo todo eso y ahora es feliz y sobre todo LIBRE, todo un ejemplo para, salvando las distancias, alguien como yo


----------



## Abrojo (11 Feb 2022)

q** *j*rz*


----------



## V. Crawley (11 Feb 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> A diferencia de Rosa, esta chica es mucho más espabilada. Ya demostró que para cojones los suyos, y el golpe de realidad que se llevó al darse cuenta de la realidad de ese mundo degenerado y tóxico de la industria "musical" la hizo tomar las riendas de su vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por dios, por dios, qué es eso del traje verde, qué es ese despropósito, por qué, quién pensó que eso era buena idea.

La virgen, qué horror.

Ainhoa es un caso que creo que se parece bastante a lo que le pasó a Virginia Maestro, que ganó OT 2008, también contra viento y marea. Virginia fue sometida a una metódica campaña de puteos, pero una cosa increíble, llegaron hasta a manipular vídeos en los resúmenes diarios, para que pareciera que era un mal bicho, una cosa brutal. 

Claro que era Tele5, a quién se le ocurre meterse en un programa de Tele5, sinceramente, que sólo sabe carroñear. Virginia perdió toda la confianza que tenía, y llegó a parecer que estaba lela en el escenario, de lo paralizada que se quedaba, y desafinaba como una perra. Pero los fans que seguíamos el 24 horas (yo lo seguía a través de los cortes que la gente subía a Youtube, aún quedan algunos vídeos de eso), flipábamos con lo bonito que cantaba en la academia, cuando estaba tranquila y a su aire, las canciones tan bonitas que escribía, y la sensibilidad que tenía. La machacaron muchísimo, hasta Jesús Vázquez mostró desagrado hacia ella por la puta patilla en las galas, le cogí una manía que dura hasta hoy, menudo bicho.

Virginia también sigue en la música, pero sudó de todo lo mainstream después de ver que en Sony no le dejaban hacer las cosas a su manera, y se hizo indie, lleva varios discos y le va bien, dentro del circuito en el que se mueve. Esa no va de visita a la academia ni atada, la pobre. 

Pero Ainhoa sí que fue, en 2017:


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo a muchos que decis que los de OT1 se forraron...
> 
> ¿A que llamais "forrarse"?, ¿hablais de minolles y minolles de leuros...?
> Ni de coña, señores. Los de OT1, mientras fueron marionetas de la productora (Endemol creo que era), se llevaron migajas de las millonarias recaudaciones, porque eran BECARIOS... caras y/o voces bonitas de una productora pero que ni componian ni arreglaban ni producian ni interpretaban mas que lo vocal.
> ...



Bisbal sí que ha triunfado, en hispano América es un ídolo.


----------



## zirick (11 Feb 2022)

En alguna ETT de Alcalá de Henares, recuerdo que no es mi empresa, es la de al lado


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Por dios, por dios, qué es eso del traje verde, qué es ese despropósito, por qué, quién pensó que eso era buena idea.
> 
> La virgen, qué horror.
> 
> ...



Otra que, como dice la descripción del vídeo, es una chica de verdad. Sin pelos en la lengua. Echa pestes de todo aquello pero no guarda rencores y ha sabido crecer como persona al margen de todos esos carroñeros.


----------



## Sanctis (11 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Esta gorda cateta hubiera sido feliz en un matrimonio tradicional dedicada a su casa o a algún trabajo ligero de baja cualificación. Pero las ganas de protagonismo, la Tv y el sosialismo le han jodido la vida. Que lo disfrute.



Este sí entiende de mujeres. 

El único pero es que dudas o matizas con "o un trabajo ligero de baja cualificación".

No.

Esa chica habría sido feliz como ama de casa, con cinco hijos en su haber, el delantal y las charlas con las vecinas al caluroso atardecer andaluz con los niños revoloteando.

Lo que pasa es que ella nunca lo supo, el nwo le tapó su conciencia.


----------



## V. Crawley (11 Feb 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Otra que, como dice la descripción del vídeo, es una chica de verdad. Sin pelos en la lengua. Echa pestes de todo aquello pero no guarda rencores y ha sabido crecer como persona al margen de todos esos carroñeros.



Gracias, mañana la veo, me encanta Virginia desde la primera vez que cantó en la gala 0 de su edición.


----------



## nazanian (11 Feb 2022)

Pero no salía con un otorrino?


----------



## spica (11 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Puedo asegurar que esta chica pasar por operacion triunfo LE HA JODIDO LA.VIDA TOTALMENTE




No se por que.
Expliquese usted.


----------



## Cipoton (11 Feb 2022)

menos mal que pesara la mitad que antes si no seguro que no sobreviviria con 4.95


----------



## Play_91 (11 Feb 2022)

Habría que ver cuánto ingresa esa al mes, cuántas propiedades tiene, etc.
Una persona que ganó mucho dinero no puede estar mal, muy poca cultura financiera debes tener.


----------



## stuka (11 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Fuera de coña, no encuentran gente competente. No aguantan más de semanas, no aprenden o no quieren, no tienen cuidado con las máquinas (rompen estanterías, mercancías y maquinaria) y no hablo de un accidente aislado, son desordenados, no prestan atención, llegan tarde, de repente desaparecen sin más...
> Joder y no pagan mal, vale que el horario es partido (de lunes a viernes) pero para ser un trabajo de baja cualificación se meten sin horas casi 2000€ limpios + seguro médico privado y guardería.
> En serio, la gente prefiere vivir de las paguitas.




¿De qué estás hablando? ¿Gente sin saber nada puede ganar 2K pavos de lunes a viernes? ¿Y no quieren?


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Feb 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Yo núnca entendí a esta chica................... Lo digo por el acento granaíno...... Núnca la entendí. No sé que decía , ni que cantaba , ni que pide...No la entiendo.




Pedir pide esto










Rosa López confiesa que necesita que la "empotren contra la pared"


Ven a cenar conmigo gourmet edition ha sido todo un éxito en la pequeña pantalla durante este verano. Cinco son los famosos que compiten por alzarse con el premio final en esta nue




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Marisol comenzó siendo icono franquista por desconocimiento y acabó siendo marxista por convencimiento, eso significa que es una persona inteligente.
> 
> Rosa de las Spains en cambio siempre fue una garrula y morirá siendo una garrula.
> 
> ...






Acabo huyendo del comunismo


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Feb 2022)

Como a tantos españoles la jodiwron la vida unos catalanes 


Gestmusic. Catalana. Algún de ellos indepes premium

Por eso en OT hay ediciones con una cantidad de catalanes impresionantes

Todo por la pasta


----------



## stuka (11 Feb 2022)

Es paisana de vuestro afamado psicópata @Notrabajo34 .


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Por dios, por dios, qué es eso del traje verde, qué es ese despropósito, por qué, quién pensó que eso era buena idea.
> 
> La virgen, qué horror.
> 
> ...





Ver ganar a Virginia fue una de las mayores alegrías de mi vida

Me lo tomé como algo personal

Si aún ĺe tengo algo de cariño a Risto es porque fue el único que la defendió 

Tenía voz
Personalidad
Y que ojazos

Era diferente
Fue un caso de bulling total

Aún recuerdo a esa mariquita mala que tenían
Al puto negro yankee
A una andaluza 

Aghhhhh

Viva la marea azul


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Es paisana de vuestro afamado psicópata @Notrabajo34 .



Nunca me gusto como cantante, parece que no era al unico al que no le gustaba, haber si se lia ya la tercera guerra mundial de una vez, tu te crees un mundo en el que esta mujer sea famosa y esteis aqui hablando de ella? luego soy un psicopata por pensar asi ? si al final soy el mas cuerdo de todos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Feb 2022)

Joder,vais a saco cabroncetes.

La verdad es que si ella o alguien de entorno más próximo la hubiese asesorado bien no tendría necesidad de mendigar y autohumillarse.

En su día fue un faro de esperanza para mucha gente.Que una chica gorda y poco agraciada ganase un concurso televisivo no es nada habitual en una sociedad donde lo que prima ante todo es la imagen.

En fin,Rosa,que te mejores de las anginas chalequeras


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La chica esta era carne de cañón desde el minuto uno.
> Una chica de pueblo, cateta hasta decir basta, sin casi saber hablar (ha aprendido, y ole por ella), sin tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo, sin haber salido en su vida de casa de sus padres. Sin la menor teoría musical, sin la más mínima cultura musical (lo más que habría escuchado serían casettes de los chunguitos o camela..., con un entorno familiar y de amistades clavados a ella o aún más catetos...
> 
> Pero con una voz magnífica.
> ...



Bien descrito, pero la realidad es peor aun. Era una zángana: se quedaba dormida, no acudía a las citas a los estudios de grabación, no se preparaba las cosas… así es imposible aunque tengas las cualidades de Pavarotti. Le pasa a los actores que cogen fama de dificiles, que nadie les vuelve a llamar, por buenos que sean. Si no se puede trabajar con ellos, nadie quiere hacerlo porque son inútiles para todo.


----------



## ELVR (11 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ojo... que eso se lo hicieron hasta a un veteranisimo y poco sospechoso de ser ignorante Leonard Cohen... la representante le dejo pelao con 70 y pico años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a Sting, cuando llevaba unos años ya en solitario.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Feb 2022)

Si quisiera ir por pueblos cantando en fiestas ganaría un dineral pero eso es trabajo.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2022)

Vaya, ha vivido por encima de sus posibilidades, qué pena.


----------



## El amigo (11 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿De qué estás hablando? ¿Gente sin saber nada puede ganar 2K pavos de lunes a viernes? ¿Y no quieren?



Está exagerando,nadie gana eso por ese puesto y menos iniciando.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (11 Feb 2022)

Se compró una mansión y un bmw, como se supone que iba a mantener ese chiringuito?
paleta que pensó que ya era millonaria

Ha pensado en no sé...ponerse a trabajar?


----------



## zirick (11 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿De qué estás hablando? ¿Gente sin saber nada puede ganar 2K pavos de lunes a viernes? ¿Y no quieren?



Según me comenta desde hace tiempo, la gente que le mandan de ETT no les dura sobre todo por falta de aptitud, que están unos días y se larga sin más, que dicen que saben manejar maquinaria y luego son un peligro para el almacén, para compañeros y para si mismo, falta de puntualidad, rendimiento bajo o bajísimo, cagadas continuadas por no prestar atención...

En fin, no voy a seguir comentando mas sobre ésto.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Bisbal sí que ha triunfado, en hispano América es un ídolo.



Aparte de uno de los mayores mojabragas del mundo hispanoparlante.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (11 Feb 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Puede probar a hacer algo musicalmente decente



Tiene un grupo de soul y blues que es acojonante. A esta tía la jodieron viva (o se dejó joder, no lo sé). Podría haber sido una verdadera diva del soul, pero no, tenían que ponerla a gorgoritear en el iuropslivinaselebreison.


----------



## BURBRUJITA (11 Feb 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> 4,99€ cifra patética para una donación


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Feb 2022)

Igual se piensa que va a vivir toda la vida del cante como si fuera Rodcio Durcal,..... Pobrecilla, es lo que tiene la mierda esa de concursos televisivos de talentos


----------



## Gorkako (11 Feb 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Tiene un grupo de soul y blues que es acojonante. A esta tía la jodieron viva (o se dejó joder, no lo sé). Podría haber sido una verdadera diva del soul, pero no, tenían que ponerla a gorgoritear en el iuropslivinaselebreison.



Ella misma si vende su alma al diablo... al final tendrán alguien que le asesore o le llene la cabeza de pajaritos... con un grupo de soul/blues forrarse no pero bolos tendría todos los findes para poder vivir perfectamente de la música...

Y si ya lo hace muy muy bien puede vivir mejor que la gran mayoría del floro...


----------



## Alberto Liberto (11 Feb 2022)

El resumen es que en su prime, cuando OT era top en audiencia, se compró su casa y su BMW y sus gastos varios sin preveer que eso tenía su fin más pronto que tarde.

Ahora va dando pena pero pena ninguna, una mala gestión de su capital.

Además si no compones una canción decente y esperas que sin ser una maravilla física ni tener una voz característica, productores premium te hagan las mejores canciones gratis, la lleva clara.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Feb 2022)

La industria musical es una de las peores junglas donde se puede meter una persona. Bastante peor que el mundo del cine. Empresaurios abusadores, productores farloperos y puteros, representantes que desollarían a su madre por veinte euros, putas (muchas putas), chaperos (muchos chaperos), gente muy rara y muy chunga, logias, políticos, periodistas...una jungla del copón bendito.

Y, además, le pilló de pleno la transición de un modelo analógico (discos y discográficas) a otro digital (plataformas y descargas) y el cambio de la canción melódica y el pop español al tramp y el reguetón.

Tuvo mala suerte, pero es que también había comprado la rifa entera para que le pasara esto, la verdad.

En el múndo de la música comercial, o estás muy bueno/a y estás muy bien asesorado y tienes muy pocos escrúpulos y sabes muy bien dónde te metes y le echas dos huevos/ovarios todos los días...o te comen viva y no dejan ni los huesos.

Otra cosa es en músicas más independientes y minoritarias (pero, claro, eso ya no da tanta pasta). Las condiciones de Rosa, y era evidente para cualquiera que supiera algo de esto, eran perfectas para blues/soul/jazz. Pero los productores preferían ponerle a cantar mierdas absolutas para no perder la gallina de los huevos de oro. Y ella tampoco tenía ni puta idea de quién era musicalmente y de cómo quería llevar su carrera. 


En fin...no es oficio para buenas personas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Feb 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Tiene un grupo de soul y blues que es acojonante. A esta tía la jodieron viva (o se dejó joder, no lo sé). Podría haber sido una verdadera diva del soul, pero no, tenían que ponerla a gorgoritear en el iuropslivinaselebreison.



Bueno, o podría haberse pasado la vida haciendo bolos de soul por cuatro perras al salir de la pollería, como casi cualquiera que toca en un grupo en España  . Tengo yo algún hamijo con un talento inmenso, formación musical y mil maquetas, conocidillos en entornos locales e incluso con un número decente de seguidores en redes, pero al final, económicamente, las cuentas no les salen.

Por lo menos esta ha tenido su momento de gloria y la oportunidad de vivir de ello.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Acabo huyendo del comunismo




Por sus declaraciones más bien de lo que terminó huyendo fue del franquismo y del capitalismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por sus declaraciones más bien de lo que terminó huyendo fue del franquismo y del capitalismo.
> 
> Saludos.






Por eso vive como ama de casa y señora de provincias en la pepera Málaga y no en la Habana


----------



## zapatitos (11 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Por eso vive como ama de casa y señora de provincias en la pepera Málaga y no en la Habana




Joder con el mantra de la puta Cuba, tampoco veo que os vayais vosotros a vivir a la liberal y capitalista Colombia.

Saludos.


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Yo la veo como nueva cantante de la polla records.. Evaristo jubilación ya!! Rosa farlopez


----------



## stuka (11 Feb 2022)

En la noticia (noviembre-2021) comenta esto:

_" Con motivo del 20 aniversario del reality que la puso en millones de televisiones en España y en uno de los peores momentos de la pandemia de coronavirus, se sinceró: "*Hace un año me operaron de cuatro bypass coronarios *y desde entonces la vida la veo de otra manera muy diferente. ¡Vivir es maravilloso!", expresó. "_



Hummmm........¿Emponzoñada?


----------



## Cabrea2 (11 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En el difícil mundo de la música, Rosa López no ha dejado de trabajar. Desde que se diera a conocer gracias a la inolvidable primera edición de Operación Triunfo, hace ahora 20 años, en la que resultó ganadora, la de Granada acudió a Eurovisión y ha lanzado varios trabajos al mercado.
> 
> Sin embargo, ella misma ha reconocido en alguna ocasión que su carrera ha sufrido altibajos y nunca ha terminado de despegar. Desde 2012 no ha sacado ningún disco y ahora solo lanza sencillos sueltos. Y, encima, con una pandemia de por medio.
> 
> ...


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Feb 2022)

sobrevivir que es ganar 5000 al mes?

estos cantantes..


----------



## stuka (11 Feb 2022)

Tampoco es un tanque americano come-hamburguesas. Y ES JOVEN. Que a una mujer joven con cierto sobrepeso le tengan que poner _*cuatro bypass coronarios*_ no es muy normal. Mejor dicho...no era muy normal ANTES de las ponzoñas.


----------



## Ederto (11 Feb 2022)

Nunca debió dejar el PSOE para montar UPyD


----------



## Yoguiyo (11 Feb 2022)

De su FB:

“Buenos días familia, hater, curiosos y otros.

Me gustaría aclarar esta noticia que tanto revuelo ha causado. Para empezar y con todo el cariño del mundo, quería preguntaros si realmente pensáis que ese titular puede ser real? La familia que me sigue y que está dentro de esa zona de Colaboradores de Rosa López, donde hay un total de 47 personas, a las cuales adoro y con las que comparto parte de mi tiempo, les doy contenido exclusivo y tenemos un contacto más directo.
Que un comentario se saque de contexto y no se lea una entrevista completa, pues me fastidia bastante, porque con mi querido Hector, al que le tengo muchísimo cariño hablamos de muchísimas cosas bonitas y de todos los proyectos musicales que tengo para este año. 
Gracias a Dios, puedo vivir de mi trabajo y de mi voz. Eso si hasta que llegue el día que me tenga que dedicar a vender papas, si algo os puedo decir, es que no se me caen los anillos por vender patatas.

Mi Rosa López FCO y una servidora, hemos donado la cantidad de 7500 euros a los habitantes de la Palma, vendiendo mis vestidos y más productos de marcas y amigos que quisieron colaborar.

También quería deciros, que he rechazado un montón de empresas que me pagan por enviar saludos o grabar vídeos, a cambio de pagos. 
Si mando un vídeo a alguien, lo hago de corazón. Creo que sería mejor negocio que tener un grupo de colaboradores, donde abonan un precio simbólico de 4,99 euros.
No hago lo de los vídeos porque no soy ambiciosa con el dinero y no me gusta cobrar por algo que me alegra la vida.

Cuantos artistas cobran por estas acciones y qué precio?

Alguna vez he pedido un crowdfunding para realizar algún concierto?

Creo que los titulares se sacan de contexto y desviamos la atención del verdadero objetivo de esta promoción, y es la cantidad de proyectos increíbles que tenemos este año preparados para ser felices.

Que también os digo que no soy millonaria pero que ya es la segunda vez que se dicen cosas así de mi economía.

De verdad, os pido que os centréis en esos conciertos que estamos preparando, que seáis felices y que los titulares de las revistas, son muy relativos y que si tuviese que buscar trabajo como obrera, me apuntaría sin problema en cualquier oficina de empleo, vengo de familia trabajadora y sigo trabajando día a día para crecer y ayudar a todo los que puedo.

De verdad que os agradezco el interés pero si mostraseis el mismo interés en ver lo bonito que se presenta este año y me dieseis ese apoyo en redes y siguiendo mis cuentas, os lo agradecería en el alma.

El día 25 de este mes salen las candidaturas a los premios MIN y me encantaría que votaseis mi candidatura como artista independiente y que reforzaseis mi música, como artista independiente y mujer emprendedora, empiédrala y luchadora. 

De verdad que hay gente que os cobraría mucho más por cosas sin fundamento, pero yo si vivo de mi RosaLopezFanClubOficial porque ellos son mi discografica, mi apoyo y mi familia musical. 
Ojalá todos los artistas tuviesen este maravilloso club de fans.

De verdad, seguir mis redes y veréis que muchas veces un titular, es parte de una conversación y sacada de contexto.

PD:
Por favor, si a alguien le parece correcto y realmente mira la vida con el amor que la miro yo, que lo haga extensible. De corazón gracias. Me da mucha pereza ponerme a responder y etiquetar a los medios que se hayan hecho eco. Hay mucho trabajo y muchos proyectos con ilusión y no puedo pararme a estas banalidades en forma de titulares. Una cosa es un titular y otra cosa es LA VIDA. 

Y por supuesto mil perdones por mi parte, a todos, porque mi forma de ser a veces no me beneficia demasiado 

OS QUIERO Y OJALÁ LOS TITULARES DE GIRA, Y PREMIOS Y DE CONQUISTAS SALIERAN CON LA MISMA FUERZA.”


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Mar 2022)

taluec


----------

